#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Pijn...

## esmaatjuuh

*Amira`s Perspectief...* 

Ik schreeuwde het uit van de pijn, de pijn in mijn hart. Ik duwde de deur hard dicht en plofte op mijn bed. De tranen die langs mijn wangen naar mijn hals gleden, verdwenen in mijn kraag. Ik liep naar mijn kast en opende het, ik zat nu oog in oog met mezelf. Ik keek naar mijn lichaam en draaide rondjes. Ik was slank, nee, mager, heel mager. Ik was bleekjes geneigd naar geel en had zwarte wallen onder mijn ogen, het waren meer zwarte zakken. Ik kon mijn lichaam niet meer aanzien en ging verder huilen. Gisteren veranderde mijn leven. Nadat mijn huisarts het tegen me vertelde, veranderde alles. Ik kan me nog precies herinneren hoe mijn huisarts het zei. Amira, je lijdt aan Anorexia waren de laatste woorden van mijn huisarts, toen ik dat hoorde rende ik gelijk weg. Ik heb het me ouders nog niet verteld, niemand weet het. Ik zag mijn moeder de kamer binnen stormen. Ze keek me vragend aan, ze was boos. Ze trok haar slipper uit en begon me op mijn rug te slaan, mijn hele leven lang sloegen ze me op mijn rug zodat niemand de littekens ziet. Je maakt me gek, je maakt me gek, ik vraag je wat er is, maar je geeft geen antwoord, wat is er met je? Zei me moeder hard. Ik probeerde de klappen van mijn moeder te ontwijken wat me ook lukte, maar nu werd ze bozer. Ze sloeg me alsmaar harder. Ik werd slapper, ik werd zwakker, ik had geen gevoel meer in mijn lichaam, mijn lichaam was doodop. Ik zag dat me moeder stopte met slaan, ze heeft nu al haar frustraties kwijt geraakt, nu ik nog. Ze trok haar slipper aan en liep heel gewoon door, alsof er niets was gebeurd. Ze deed de deur achter haar dicht. Ik lag half verlamd op de grond, midden in mijn kamer. Ik opende zwakjes mijn ogen en zag dat ik op mijn bed lag. Ik voelde me al wat beter. Ik keek op mijn horloge hoe laat het was, het is nu 4 uurtjes geleden dat me moeder me verrot had geslagen met haar trouwe slipper. Ik stond op en zag dat er wat eten was op de vloer. Ik pakte het op en at er een klein beetje van. Twee happen waren genoeg voor heel de dag. Ik kreeg verder niets binnen. Ik gooide de rest van het eten uit het raam. Sme7li rabbi zei ik zacht. Ik dronk mijn glas limonade helemaal leeg tot aan de laatste druppel. Ik pakte de lege bord op en liep naar de deur. Ik probeerde het te openen maar hij ging niet open. Hij zat op slot. Ik klopte, ik schreeuwde. Ik hoorde niemand. Ik liep naar het raam en opende het. Ik keek naar beneden. Ik deed n voet op de vensterbank, rustig deed ik mijn andere voet uit het raam. Ik legde me andere voet op de rand van het raam. Mijn andere voet deed ik ook op de rand van het raam. Ik ging plat tegen de muur staan. En liep rustig langs de muur naar de andere kant. Ik was dichtbij een boom. Ik snelde me naar de boom en sprong er zachtjes op, ik was bang om te vallen dus hield ik de boom stevig vast. Rustig van tak naar tak ging ik naar beneden. Ik zag een takje, maar ik wist bij mezelf gewoon dat die tak het niet zou volhouden. Toch legde ik mijn voet daarop. Ik gleed bijna uit. Het was glad. Snel sprong ik naar beneden. Dit deed me denken aan de film Spiderman. Ik pakte mijn sleutels en opende de deur. Ik zag dat niemand thuis was. Ik liep naar de deur van mijn kamer, de sleutel zat nog in de slotgat van mijn slaapkamerdeur. Ik trok het eruit en opende de deur. Ik pakte de bord en het glas en liep naar de keuken. Ik waste daar snel af, ging snel naar de wc. Ik deed de deur op slot en ging weer naar buiten om via het raam naar binnen te gaan, zodat het lijkt alsof ik niet naar buiten ben geweest. Met moeite ging ik naar boven. Ik lag op me bed en hijgde van vermoeidheid. Met een diepe zicht viel ik in slaap. 
Het is nu twee weken geleden dat ik gehoord had dat ik Anorexia heb. Nog steeds wisten mijn ouders het niet. Ik wil het hun wel vertellen, maar aan de andere kant denk ik weer waarom zou ik het hun vertellen, ik ben toch de Zwarte schaap in de familie, wat gaan ze dan doen als ze horen dat ik Anorexia heb? Ze blijven me toch voor altijd naar beneden halen.. Op n of een ander manier had die gedachte gelijk. Ik was nog steeds in mijn kamer opgesloten, heel af en toe mocht ik naar de wc, en de rituele wassing doen om te bidden. Maar het heeft allemaal geen zin. Hoe hard, hoe veel ik ook bid voor een pracht toekomst, een gezonde toekomst, zonder de zwarte schaap te zijn. Het kwam maar niet uit. Maar ondanks alles heb ik de vertrouwen in Allah S.w.t niet verloren. Boontje komt voor zijn loontje, mijn familie zal gaan voelen hoe het is om in een hoekje geduwd te worden. Ik hoorde dat iemand de deur probeerde te openen. en het vervolgens rustig open deed. Ik deed alsof ik sliep en kneep mijn ogen dicht. Ik hoorde de stem van mijn zus Anissa, Amira, wakker worden lieverd. Zei ik ze zacht. Ik was blij van binnen. Anissa is een schat van een meid, alleen zij duwde me niet in een hoekje, en schold me niet uit. Ik opende mijn ogen. Ik gaf haar een glimlach. Ik vroeg aan mama of ze jou vrij wou laten, het lijkt alsof je gevangenisstraf hebt. Ze zei dat je morgen weer zo vrij als een vogeltje bent. Ik was blij en omhelsde haar. Dank je wel Anissa, je bent echt en schat van een meid, ik ben je hier echt dankbaar voor. En gaf haar een kus. Ze gaf me een plastictas waar van alles in zat en liep mijn kamer uit. In graaide net als een zwerver in de plastictas en vond daar haar diskman in. Ik deed hem op en viel zo in slaap. 
Amira, Nodi, yallah, nodi besh te mshi le madrassa (Amira, opstaan, yallah, opstaan om naar school te gaan). Ik hoorde de stem van mijn moeder de me wakker maakte. Ik deed mijn ogen open en keek haar diep in de ogen aan. Sba7 3la el ghir (Goede morgen) zei ik schor, ik stond op en liep naar de douche. Ik was blij. Vandaag zou ik Kamal weer zien, eindelijk na al die tijd. Kamal had ik leren kennen op school. Ik ken hem al twee jaar lang. Ik was eerstejaars HBO toen ik hem leerde kennen. Sinds de eerste dag dat ik daar op school zit gaan we met elkaar om. Van goede vriendschap werd het closer, het groeide, het werd alsmaar groter en groter totdat we True lovers werden. 
Ik deed de douche aan en nam een warme douche, zo dat had ik hard nodig. Ik deed de rituele wassing en liep de douche weer uit. In mijn kamer trok ik mijn kleding aan, stak ik mijn haar snel op en ging snel ontbijten. Ik liep met mijn schoolspullen het huis uit. Op school aangekomen ging ik meteen naar de kantine. Ik nam plaats op de standaard plek van Kamal en ik en wachtte rustig op Kamal totdat hij zou komen. Ik voelde dat iemand met zijn armen om me heen gekneld zat, diegene trok me naar zich toe, ik draaide me om en zag de knappe koppie van Kamal. Ik deed mijn armen om zijn nek en omhelsde hem. Mijn hart wou hem niet loslaten, mijn hard wou hem. Maar mijn verstand zei Nee. Ik luisterde naar mijn verstand en liet hem los. We keken elkaar diep in de ogen aan vergaten de wereld om ons heen. De tijd stond op stop, de twee seconden dat ik hem diep in de ogen keek duurde uren. Hij kwam voor me zitten. Waar was je? Ik kon tegen hem niet liegen. Wat moest ik zeggen? Het was heel even stil. ik voelde me niet goed. Loog ik. Hij gaf me een knipoog en liet het voor de rest rusten. We liepen samen hand in hand naar een parkje op de hoek. Ik voelde me niet goed, ik werd duizelig, ik had geen totaal geen controle meer over mezelf. Ik deed mijn hand op mijn voorhoofd met de gedachte dat het zo over zou gaan. Maar het ging maar niet over. Ik liet Kamal`s hand los en ging op een bankje zitten. Ik deed mijn handen op mijn achterhoofd en liet mijn ellebogen op mijn knien. Ik werd zwakker en zwakker. Kamal kwam naast me zitten en vroeg of het nog met me ging. Ik antwoordde dat ik last van duizelingen had. De duizelingen werden nog erger dan net. Ik hield het niet meer vol en liet mezelf gaan. Het werd even zwart voor mijn ogen

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Ik opende zwakjes mijn ogen en keek in zijn ogen. Ik ontweek zijn blik en keek om me heen, Ik lag op een bankje, het is duidelijk. Ik ben flauwgevallen. Met al mijn kracht stond ik op, ik zag dat er veel mensen in een rondje om me heen stonden. Ik pakt mijn tas en liep zwak weg. Kamal volgde me en stelde voor om me naar het ziekenhuis te brengen. Ik wou toestemmen, maar toen kwam het weer naar voren. Kamal en mijn ouders weten niet dat ik Anorexia heb, en als ik een onderzoekje heb gehad in het ziekenhuis zullen ze het vast gaan vertellen, en dat wil ik niet. Ik wil hun niet ongerust maken, ik wil hun niet lastig vallen met mijn problemen. Ik wacht gewoon rustig totdat de dood me komt halen, ik wacht gewoon rustig totdat Allah S.w.t mijn ziel van me afpakt. Ik keek Kamal aan Nee, hoeft niet, ik ga wel naar huis. Hij stelde voor om me naar huis te brengen. Ik stemde toe. We liepen rustig naar zijn auto en reden naar mijn huis toe. Op de hoek van mijn straat stopte hij. Kan je dat stukje zelf lopen? Of moet ik je helpen? Vroeg hij. Nee! Hij kan me niet helpen, als mijn ouders hem zien dan is het met me gedaan. Nee, hoeft niet dank je wel. Ik ga, ik bel je wel. Beslamma Is goed lieverd, beslamma Hij trok me naar zich toe en gaf me een kus op me wang. Ik stapte uit en wachtte totdat hij weg zou rijden. Eindelijk hij is niet meer te zien. Ik loop mijn straatje in totdat ik mijn broer van achter van hoor. Yek?! Dus dit leer jij op school? Doe je opleiding Hoe-wordt-ik-een-**** of zo? Hij trok me van haar, en sleurde me naar huis toe. Thuis aangekomen sloeg hij de deur dicht. Hij sloeg me met zijn vuist in me buik, hij schopte in mijn buik, blijkbaar tegen mijn baarmoeder. Ik was er niet bang voor dat ik geen kinderen meer zou krijgen. Ik zou het toch niet overleven, met mijn ziekte in dit huis leef ik niet lang meer. Hij sloeg me in mijn gezicht, in mijn buik, op mijn rug, hij sloeg overal waar hij maar een stukje vlees zag. Toen hij zijn boosheid op me had afgereageerd ging liep hij weg. Nu pas voelde ik de pijn, mijn hele lijf prikte, het jeukte, het jeukte liefde, liefde was mijn medicijn, liefde was wat ik nodig had. Maar in dit huis, is er geen liefde te bekennen. Ik durfde niet te krabben, anders krab ik mijn huid open. Mijn hart huilde het uit van de pijn, maar mijn ogen hadden geen tranen meer om die op te offeren. Met mijn hoofd tussen mijn knien werd ik weer wakker geschud door mijn vader. Mijn idiote broer Karim had het zeker gezegd. Me vader trok me van mijn haar en sleurde me de trap op. Ik kwam hard met mijn gezicht tegen de treden aan. Toen we bovenaan de trap waren pakte mijn vader mijn hoofd vast, en richtte het op de trap die vol met mijn bloed zat. Nadat ik jou gemarteld heb, ga jij dat lekker schoon likken! Schreeuwde mijn vader in het Arabisch. Hij pakte me bij mijn nek en gooide mij de kamer in. Hij deed de deur op slot en begon me te slaan. Hij sloeg me overal waar hij slaan kon. Hij spuugde op me, hij gooide me tegen de muur aan. Hij had alles met mij gedaan, het enige wat er over bleef was mij verkrachten. Gelukkig ging Vader niet zo ver. Niet dat ik er problemen mee heb of zo, ik ben toch al verwaarloosd. Hij duwde me nog een keer tegen het puntje van de kast en liet me daar half dood liggen. Hij opende de deur op smeet hem weer op slot. Ik lag eenzaam op de grond. Niemand die er voor me is, niemand die er wat voor over heeft om mij uit deze hel te halen. Ik voelde de pijn geeneens, de pijn was zo erg dat ik het niet eens voelde. Maar toch is de pijn die ik in mijn hart heb het ergste. Mijn wonden kunnen nog wel helen zodra ze gehecht zijn, maar mijn hart kan je niet hechten. En als je mijn hart kon hechten, dan had ik miljoenen hechtingen. Mijn hart zal voor altijd pijn doen. Yarabi laat me niet lang meer leven, deze mensen hier zo gunnen het me niet, Yarabi wanneer komt mijn tijd? Yarabi wanneer neem je mijn ziel van me af? Yarabi laat mij vredig dood gaan. Yarabi help me uit deze hel. Yarabi 3awenni huilde ik. Ik voelde me zwakjes worden. Ik kon de pijn niet meer verdragen. De pijn werd erger. Ik voelde krampen opkomen. Ik voelde de duizelingen opkomen, De krampen begonnen langzamerhand erger te worden, het zelfde geldt voor de duizelingen. Ik begon veel bloed te verliezen. Ik probeerde op te staan, maar het lukte me niet. De pijn kan ik niet meer aan. Ik keek op de grond en zag een groot plas bloed. De plas bloed werd alsmaar groter en groter. Ashadoe ana la ilaha illalahi, Wa ashado ana Mohameden wa Rasololahi salaho eleihin wa salam...

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Anissa`s Perspectief...* 

Ik hoorde geschreeuw vanuit Amira`s kamer. Ik deed mijn oren tegen de deur aan en begon te luisteren. Het blijkt dat mijn moeder haar aan het afranselen is. Ik wou de deur open trekken en mijn zusje bij haar arm pakken en samen ver weg van huis te gaan, en nooit meer terug komen naar deze ware hel. Ik kon er niet meer tegen en liep weg, ik had hier geen zin in, waarom zij? Mijn ouders en broer maakten haar uit voor een goedkoop wijf, maar dat is zij niet. Ze heeft zelfs nog nooit een vriend gehad, althans, dat denk ik. Ik liep naar mijn kamer die naast die van Amira plaats vind. Ik hoorde dat de kamerdeur van Amira dicht gaan en hoorde voetstappen die naar beneden gingen. Zal ik naar Amira toegaan? Nee, liever niet, ik wacht wel even totdat ze bijkomt, ze zal nu zeker geen zin hebben in mijn gezelschap. Ik deed de t.v aan en bleef een paar minuten kijken. Ik deed de t.v uit en liep naar Amira`s kamer, ik deed het rustig open, ik was bang om te zien wat ik echt niet wilde. Ik zag haar op de grond liggen. Shit, dit wou ik dus niet zien. Ik liep naar haar toe en probeerde haar wakker te maken. Net wat ik dacht, ze reageerde niet. Ik tilde haar op en legde haar rustig op haar bed. Ik liep haar kamer rustig uit en deed de deur achter me dicht. 
Treetje voor treetje liep ik naar beneden om te kijken wat er gaande is. Ik hoorde mijn ouders schreeuwen. Tussen al die geschreeuw hoorde ik Amira`s naam opkomen. Het is gewoon niet normaal. Amira is een lieve meid en alsnog schelden ze haar uit, alsnog halen ze haar naar beneden, alsnog kraken ze haar af, alsnog slaan ze haar verrot. Waarom zij en niet ik? Waarom?? Ik liep naar beneden en deed alsof er niets aan de hand was. Ik liep door naar de keuken om een appeltje te pakken. Net voordat ik weer weg wou lopen kwam ik Karim tegen. Tfoe wat is dat een diepgezonken idioot. Hij groette me normaal, ik deed alsof ik hem niet hoorde en liep hem negerend voorbij. Ik at wat van mijn appel en liep naar boven. 

Achter me hoorde ik mijn broer naar boven komen. Hij had een bordje met wat eten in zijn handen en liep Amira`s kamer in. Snel liep ik naar mijn kamer en deed de deur op slot. Ik ging met mijn oor tegen de deur aan om te horen wat hij gaat oen, ik hoorde niet echt veel, ik hoorde wel dat hij Amira`s deur op slot deed. Twee seconden later hoorde ik voetstappen naar beneden gaan. Ik opende mijn deur en probeerde die van Amira te openen, net wat ik dacht. Hij heeft het op slot gedaan. Ik keek boven de deur of hij daar de sleutel had verstopt, maar nee, er was niets op stof na dan. Ik zocht verder naar de sleutel, ik zocht onder de tapijt, maar daar was ook helemaal niets, ik had wl Amira`s ring gevonden die zij had kwijt geraakt. Ik deed haar ring om mijn ringvinger en liep hopeloos mijn kamer in. 
Ik stond machteloos tegenover mijn ouders en Karim. Ik kon niets don behalve slijmen en bidden. Ik plofte op mijn bed neer, deed mijn oordopjes in mijn oren en draaide wat muziek. Ik nam nog een hapje van mijn appel en gooide het in de prullenbak. Ik ben machteloos.. zei ik voordat ik met een diepe zucht in slaap viel...

Het is nu een paar dagen geleden dat me broer Karim, Amira had opgesloten in haar kamer. Mijn ouders wouden haar eruit halen maar Karim stond het niet toe. Het enige wat Amira mocht doen was naar de wc gaan en de rituele wassing doen. Met moeite mocht ze douchen. Karim vond dat het verspilling was van kostbaar water. Die Karim kan ik wel wurgen. Ik kan hem wel vermoorden. Ik vraag me nog steeds af waarom mijn ouders geen maatregelen nemen. Mijn ouders doen alsof het de normaalste zaak van de wereld is om een meisje in haar kamer op te sluiten zonder enkel reden. 
Ik liep naar de kamer van mijn ouders en maakte een praatje met mijn moeder. Ik vroeg of ze Amira wou loslaten, het leek wel alsof ze gevangenisstraf heeft.Mijn moeder keek me denkend aan en antwoordde Ik zal wel aan Karim de sleutel vragen. Mijn moeder liet me in haar kamer achter en ging naar Karim om de sleutel te vragen. Een kwartier later kwam ze terug met de sleutel in haar handen. Karim zei dat ze er morgen uit mag.. Hoorde ik haar zeggen met een glimlach op haar gezicht. Ik was blij, vanuit vreugde gaf ik mijn moeder een kus op haar voorhoofd en bedankte haar. Ik rende naar mijn kamer, pakte een plastictas en gooide er van alles in, zelf mijn trouwe diskman die Amira niet eens van me mocht lenen als ze op haar knien ging smeken. Ik vroeg mijn moeder om de sleutel van Amira`s kamer, ze gaf het me netjes in mijn handen. Ik rende naar Amira`s kamerdeur en opende het, eerst lukte het me niet dat kwam omdat ik de sleutel er verkeerd in stopte daarna opende ik de deur en deed het zachtjes open. Jammer, net wat ik dacht, Amira slaapt., maar dit moet ik haar nu vertellen. Ik wekte haar. Amira,wakker worden lieverd. Zei ik zacht, ik zag dat ze haar ogen opende en dat er glimlachje op haar gezicht kwam te staan, eindelijk na al die tijd zag ik een emotie. Eerst leek haar gezicht wel dood te zijn. Ze keek eerst niet verdrietig, en niet blij. Vanuit haar gezicht uitdrukking kon ik niet opmaken hoe zij zich voelde, maar ik voelde de pijn gewoon in mijn hart, en ik wist zeker dat Amira de zelfde pijn voelde, alleen is het bij haar erger. 
Ik slikte en ging door met praten Ik vroeg aan mama of ze jou vrij wou laten, het lijkt alsof je gevangenisstraf hebt. Ze zei dat je morgen weer zo vrij als een vogeltje bent. Ze was blij, heel erg blij en ze omhelsde me. Dank je wel Anissa, je bent echt en schat van een meid, ik ben je hier echt dankbaar voor. Zei ze terwijl ze me bij mijn hoofd pakte en er een kus op drukte. Ik gaf haar de platictas waar ik allerlei dingen in had gestopt en verliet haar kamer. Ik liep mijn kamer in en verliet de wereld, en verzonk in een diepe nachtrust...

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Het was al 11:35 uur toen ik wakker werd. Ik stond op en waggelde richting de douche om de rituele wassing te doen en te douchen. Ik was helemaal opgekapt toen k de douche weer uitliep. Ik ging naar mijn kamer om te bidden en ruimde mijn kamer op. Ik trok mijn kleding aan en ging naar de keuken om te ontbijten. Toen ik de keuken in liep zag ik Karim. Hij groette me, ik liep hem zoals gewoonlijk weer negerend voorbij. Ik maakte een broodje voor mezelf en ging weer naar de huiskamer om daar te ontbijten. Karim volgde me en pakte me bij mijn arm beet, ik draaide me om met een wat-moet-je-van-me-blik. Waarom negeer je me altijd? Heb ik jou iets aangedaan? Nee! riep hij zowat met een luide stem terwijl ik voor zijn neus stond. Ik maakte me van zijn greep los. Ja! Je hebt me inderdaad iets aangedaan, je hebt een deel van me in de kamer opgesloten, en martelt de andere deel, waarom blijf je gwoon niet uit Amira`s buurt?! Wat heeft ze jou aangedaan? Schreeuwde ik. Ik pakte mijn broodje en rende naar mijn kamer, daar deed ik snel mijn hoofddoek om, en pakte ik mijn schoolspullen. Ik rende weer de trap af en liep hem negerend voorbij. Onderweg at ik mijn broodje op en kocht ik wat te drinken. 

Op school aangekomen liep ik de kantine in en zocht een plekje helemaal achterin. Ik hoorde de bel gaan en ging naar mijn les toe.
H h, eindelijk, de school is uit. Ik ging rechtstreeks naar huis, omdat het al laat was. Ik zag dat de lichten al aan waren, ik keek op mijn horloge hoe laat het was. Sjah, het is half 8. Ik pakte mijn telefoon om Amira te bellen en ter vragen waar ze was, maar ze nam niet op. Vreemd. Toen ik uiteindelijk voor de deur stond deed ik hem open en zag dat mijn vader helemaal gestressed was. Ik gaf hem een kus op zijn voorhoofd, ik hoorde hem mompelen. Ik liep naar de keuken om mijn moeder te groetten. Ik legde mijn tas op de vloer en liep met een gespannen rug naar boven. Op de trap zag ik overal rode vlekken. Ik riep nog naar mijn moeder om te vragen wat het was. Het is jodium antwoordde mijn moeder.Ik stapte over de rode vlekken en liep gelijk naar mijn kamer, ik trok snel mijn pyjama aan. Mijn oren deden pijn door mijn te strakke hoofddoek, nadat ik mijn hoofddoek af had gedaan trok ik de elastiekje uit mijn haar en deed het los ter ontspanning. Ik had zin om naar muziek te luisteren dus bestloot ik om naar Amira te gaan en naar mijn disk man te vragen. Ik liep naar Amira`s kamer toe en probeerde de deur te openen. H, dat is vreemd, hij zit op slot. Ik rende naar beneden om de sleutel te vragen. Het bleek dat mijn vader de sleutel had. Hij gaf het me netjes en mompelde verder.

Toen ik de deur van Amira`s kamer open trok, wist ik niet wat ik zag. Ik zag mijn zusje lief in een groot bloed plas. Zonder dat ik het in de gaten had begon ik hysterisch te gillen en stroomden de tranen over mijn wangen. Mijn zusje lief heeft afscheid van het leven genomen. Waarom zij? Waarom zij? Arabi 3lesh..3lesh arabi Begon ik te schreeuwen. Ik rende haar richting op en nam haar op mijn schoot. Ik haalde haar haarlokken van haar gezicht en kuste haar teder op haar voorhoofd. Ik richtte me op haar gezicht en zag dat er nog een nette traan over haar wang gleed. Dat betekent dat ze nog mij nog maar net heeft verlaten. Ik hield haar op mijn schoot en kuste haar overal. Ik zag dat ze overal wondjes had, het waren diepe wonden. Jullie hebben haar vermoord!! Schreeuwde ik hysterisch..Jullie hebben haar vermoord!!!!!! Schreeuwde ik weer. Mijn hart klopte als een bezetene. Mijn zusje lief is weg. Ik zag dat mijn moeder naar boven kwam. Ik zag dat ze gerend had, daarna volgde mijn vader. Ik zat nog steeds midden in de kamer met Amira`s hoofd op mijn schoot. Jullie hebben haar vermoord Schreeuwde ik weer. Mijn tranen waren niet meer te stoppen. Ik zag dat mijn moeder haar hand voor haar mond deed en begon te huilen. Allahie 3tillek shi moesiba ey zjillek fi ras, Allahie 3tillek el dod, Allahie 3tillek el mot! Schreeuwde ze tegen mijn vader. Ze nam diep adem en zuchte. Amin, InshaAllah! Schreeuwde ze weer. Ze begon mijn vader te slaan. Ik zag dat mijn vader machteloos stond zoals ik machteloos tegenover hen stond. Hij liet zich verrot slaan, hij huilde, hij huilde uit liefde, hij huilde uit liefde voor zijn dochter. Allaho Akbar!! Schreeuwde mijn vader. Ik richtte me weer op mijn zusje`s lichaam. Ze zag er zo verlaten uit. Ze zag er bleekjes uit. Ik huilde met tranen en tuiten. Het is allemaal mijn schuld. Als ik je niet had geholpen, dan leefde je nog.. ik huilde verder..Met mijn hand ging ik door haar stijle haar heen. Ik keek naar Amira`s ring die ik droeg. Dat is het enige wat ik nog van haar heb. Ik kuste Amira`s handen. Ik kuste haar wonden met hoop dat ze zouden helen, Maar nee, ze kwam niet terug. Ze heeft me voor altijd verlaten...

Vandaag is het de dag dat we Amira gaan begraven. Gister in de avond kwamen we in Marokko aan. Ik lag in de huiskamer, mijn hart verscheurd in tween mijn lichaam bezeten, mijn verstand is non-actief. In de grote huiskamer hier boven zat de imam koran op te lezen. In koor hoorde ik Amin.. de stem van Karim kwam er boven uit. Hij is er helemaal kapot van. Hij had moord neigingen. Hij wou zich zelf uit het raam gooien. Hij had geprobeerd om een mes langs zijn keel te laten glijden en vervolgens dood gaan bloeden net zoals Amira deed. Ik had medelijden met Karim, hij bedoelde het al die jaren niet zo maar toch. Waarom wist hij niet van ophouden? Ik begon te huilen. De tranen die langs mijn wangen vloeiden verdwenen op de sedarri. Mijn tranen maakten een natte plek op de sedarri. Ik stond op met een bonkende hoofd en liet mezelf gaan. Mijn hart deed pijn, mijn ziel deed pijn. Gisteren in de ochtend hadden ze Amira onderzocht. Vandaag krijg ik de uitslag te horen zodra ik bel. Ik pakte de nummer van het ziekenhuis en draaide de nummer. Er werd eindelijk opgenomen, Ik werd door verbonden, eindelijk. Ik kreeg de verpleegster aan de lijn. Ze vertelde me dat ze aan bloedverlies dood ging,en door Anorexia aanvallen. Maar ze heeft helemaal geen Anorexia. Zei ik zacht terwijl de tranen langs mijn wangen vloeiden. De verpleegster zei dat ze voor de duidelijkheid ging kijken of ze Anorexia had en kwam met de antwoord; Ze had wel Anorexia, ze lijdt daar ongeveer 2,5 maanden aan. Mijn mond viel open. Nee, dat kan niet. Alsjeblieft, zeg nee. Ik bedankte de verpleegster en hing op. Ik stond perplex. Waarom zei ze het niet tegen me? Ik begon te trillen. Ik begon hysterisch te schreeuwen. Ik sloeg met dingen, Ik sloeg tegen dingen. Ik sloeg met mijn handen tegen de deur. Ik voelde opeens 2vingers niet meer, ondanks alles sloeg ik gewoon door totdat ik met mijn hand tegen de punt van de kast kwam en er vervolgens scherven op liet vallen. Ik zag dat het diepe wonden waren. Ik voelde de pijn niet eens. De pijn van Amira`s dood heeft me verlamd, heeft me verdoofd. Ya Rabbi, verdoof de rest van mijn lichaam ook, Ya Rabbi blaas mijn lichtje uit, Ya Rabbi, Laat het snel donker worden voor mijn ogen, Ya Rabbi, Laat me bij Amira zij, Ya Rabbi, neem me terug..

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Einde..*

----------


## n&a

Amai, echt heel erg!!!
K zou wel willen weten of het een waargebeurt verhaal is of ni!!!
Moehim laat iet weten als je kunt. K vind het echt een erg verhaal k heb er letterlijk tranen van gekregen.  :tranen:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door n&a_ 
> *Amai, echt heel erg!!!
> K zou wel willen weten of het een waargebeurt verhaal is of ni!!!
> Moehim laat iet weten als je kunt. K vind het echt een erg verhaal k heb er letterlijk tranen van gekregen. *


Het Is El Hamdolilah Niet Waargebeurd.. :knipoog:

----------


## Zina_Ada

Ik heb het juist gelezen...tranen in mijn ogen heb ik gehad, rillingen over mijn rug..:'( 

Het was mooi geschreven...

El Hamdullilah is het niet waar gebeurd !!!!!


XxX Ada

----------


## Naima_xx

Elhamdolillah is het niet waar gebeurd!!
Walah ik heb er tranen bij gekregen, ik wou het niet, maar het ging vanzelf! walah!!
Kus.

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Aaah.. :frons: 
Thx.. :kusgrijs: 

Kga Nu Verder Vanuit Karim`s Perspectief.. :knipoog:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Karim`s Perspectief..* 

Het begon allemaal toen ik hoorde dat Amira een vriend had. Ik begon haar te slaan, ik begon haar af te kraken, ik begon haar uit te schelden. Amira denkt vast dat ik geen hart heb, maar ik hou van haar. Ik hou van haar als mijn zusje. Ik wil alleen de beste voor haar. Ik wil dat ze een goede meisje is. Ik wil dat ze op de goede pad blijft en niet op de verkeerde pad belandt. Ik hou haar. Al twee jaar lang goed in de gaten. Ik mishandel haar al twee jaar lang. Ik kan me nog goed herinneren wie en wat het me vertelde. Het was dat meisje die ruzie had met Amira, ze hadden met elkaar gevochten. Amira had haar verrot geslagen, sinds die dag had Latifa gezworen dat ze haar terug zou pakken. Eerst geloofde ik Latifa niet en had ik haar uitgescholden en vertelde dat ze uit Amira`s buurt moet blijven. Maar toen ik een keer Amira`s telefoon opnam hoorde ik aan de andere kant van de lijn een jongens stem. Hey lieverd van me, ik mis je. Waar ben je? Hoorde ik die jongensstem zeggen. Ik hing gelijk op en deed alsof er niets aan de hand was, sinds die dag sla ik mijn zusjelief. Ik snap niet wat ze van die jongen moet. Ze kan ook zonder jongens leven. Ik vind het echt jammer dat zij zich zo gedraagt. Ik keek in de spiegel en deed mijn haar goed voordat ik de deur uit liep. Ik pakte snel mijn schooltas en ging naar mijn auto die voor de deur was geparkeerd.

Op school aangekomen liep ik naar mijn vriend, hij vertelde me wat er allemaal met hem gebeurd was, wat hem allemaal is overkomen. Ik luisterde heel aandachtig naar zijn verhaaltje totdat de bel ging. Samen liepen we naar de klaslokaal. We bleven met de rest van de leerlingen wachten op de leraar, hij kwam maar niet opdagen. Het bleek dat hij ziek was, dus waren wij vrij. Ik ging snel naar mijn kluis om mijn boeken daar achter te laten. Ik zocht mijn sleutels, ik voelde aan mijn zakken, hh eindelijk heb ik hem gevonden. Hij zat in mijn tas. Ik opende snel mijn kluis en pakte mijn boeken uit mijn tas, snel legde ik het erin en deed mijn kluis weer op slot. Ik nam afscheid van mijn vriend en liep de school uit. Ik keek op mijn horloge en zag dat het pas 11:04 uur was. Ik liep op mijn auto af die in een hoekje geparkeerd was. Ik reed gelijk met mijn auto naar huis. Ik parkeerde een paar straten van mijn straatje af omdat ik in mijn straatje geen parkeerplaats had gevonden. Ik liep langs een steegje voor een snellere route naar huis. Ik zag dat er auto aan het eind van mijn straatje stond geparkeerd. Ik zag dat er een jongen en een meisje in zaten. Ik keek goed, dat meisje kwam me bekend voor. 

Het was Amira. Met uitpuilende ogen keek ik naar de auto. Ze bleef nog even zitten. Ze ging met haar hand langs haar voorhoofd. Opeens gaf die jongen Amira een kus op de wang. Waar is ze mee bezig? Wat doet ze? Waar haalt zij de lef vandaan om zich als een sloerie te gedragen? Ze heeft me nu echt boos gemaakt! Zij gaat zien! Zij gaat voelen, hoe het is om een sloerie te zijn!!! En zij ging ze3hma naar school yek? Nu weet ik waarom ze altijd laat thuis komt, met smoes dat ze op school was. Ze was zeker bij die jongen! Ik zag haar uitstappen en ze wachtte ergens op, pas toen hij weg reed, liep zij weg. Ik kon mijn woede niet meer in bedwang houden en liep achter haar aan. Ik probeerde mezelf onder controle te krijgen, maar dat lukte me niet. Yek?! Dus dit leer jij op school? Doe je opleiding Hoe-wordt-ik-een-slet ofzo? Zei ik met ingehoudde woede. Ik probeerde me echt onder controle te houden maar dat lukte me echt niet!!! Ik pakte haar bij haar stijle haar en sleurde haar mee naar huis. 

Thuis aangekomen sloeg ik heel hard de deur dicht en smeet ik haar op de grond. Ik ging op mijn knien zitten en pakte haar bij haar nek, ik ging met mijn hand in de lucht, die vervolgens in het gezicht van Amira plaats vond. Ik begon haar te slaan. Ik sloeg in haar buik. Ik sloeg haar overal. Het kon me opeens niet meer schelen of ze gewond was, of ze er littekens aan zou over houden. Ik sloeg er maar op los. Ik kon me niet meer beheersen. Een stemmetje in mij zei Sla haar, je zusjelief is een sloerie.. Ik luisterde naar die stemmetje en sloeg haar verder. Opeens hoorde ik weer een ander stemmetje zeggen Een goede broer slaat zijn zusje niet. Toen ik die stemmetje weer hoorde stond ik stil met haar stijle haar in mijn handen. Ik liet haar los en liep frustrerend weg. Ik haat mezelf! Waarom sla ik haar omdat ze een vriend heeft? Misschien is het wel serieus en hebben ze serieuze plannen. Waar ben ik die twee jaar mee bezig. Ik zag dat mijn vader langs me liep en dwingde me te vertellen wat er was. Ik wou het niet vertellen, ik wou me mond dicht houden. Maar die twee jaar lang vertel ik alles aan mijn vader, ik floepte het eruit. Nadat ik het had gezegd keek mijn vader me met grote ogen aan. Dus mijn dochter is een echte sloerie? Hoorde ik hem zeggen in het Arabisch. Ik negeerde hem en liep via de achterdeur naar buiten nadat ik hem had verteld dat ik haar al had geslagen en dat hij haar met rust moest laten. 

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Ik liep naar een speeltuintje waar Amira, Anissa en ik altijd samen me zijn drietjes in speelden. Anissa negeert me nu al maanden. Gister in de ochtend negeerde ze me ook volkomen, toen ik haar aansprak en vroeg wat er met haar was schreeuwde ze het uit. Ze zei dat ik een deel van haar heb opgesloten in een kamer en mishandel. Daar bedoelde ze Amira mee. Toen zij dat tegen mij zei begon ik na te denken. Ik wist dat ik slecht bezig was, maar ik ontkende het. Ik gaf het niet toe. Mama vroeg me gisteren om de sleutel van Amira`s kamer te geven, en die gaf ik vervolgens ook met plezier. Ik wil gaan veranderen. Ik wil terug naar die goede oude tijd. Ik wil dat ik een goede broer ben, zonder dat ik Amira mishandel, zonder dat ik haar sla, zonder dat ik haar in de gaten hou. Amira heeft haar vrijheid nodig. Ik nam plaats op een schommeltje die nog steeds het zelfde piepende geluid heeft als vroeger. Ik hou van dit geluid, het doet me denken aan vroeger. Vroeger als iemand aan Amira zat, sloeg ik diegene verrot, maar nu sla ik Amira verrot inplaats haar te verdedigen. Ik luisterde weer aandachtig naar dat piepende geluid. Klaar! Nu weet ik het! Ik ga veranderen tegenover Amira! Vanavond als ik naar huis ga, dan ga ik naar haar toe om vergiffenis te vragen!

Ik opende de deur en hoorde geschreeuw, ik hoorde gehuil. Ik hoorde mijn moeder schreeuwen. Ik hoorde Anissa schreeuwen, ik luisterde goed naar wat ze zei Jullie hebben haar vermoord!!! Jullie hebben haar vermoord!!!!!! Ze scheeruwde harder, ze huilde harder. Ik hoorde dat van beneden. Ik snelde me naar boven om te kijken wat er was. Toen ik met mijn hand over de deurknop van Amira`s deur ging, kreeg ik een rilling over mijn hele lichaam. Ik opende het en zag dat mijn moeder mijn vader sloeg, ik haalde hun uit elkaar, Shno kejen? (Wat is er?) Vroeg ik. Ik zag dat mijn vader naar achteren wees. Achter me hoorde ik de harde gesnik van Anissa. Ik durfde niet naar achteren te kijken. Heel rustig draaide ik me om en zag ik dat Anissa op haar knien zat met Amira`s hoofd op haar schoot. Amira bevond zich in een groot plas bloed. Ik wist niet wat ik zag. Ik keek voor de zekerheid goed uit mijn ogen. Ik voelde de tranen brannden. Mijn tranen hadden een uitgang nodig naar de realiteit. Voor ik het wist waren mijn tranen op de grond te vinden. Mijn gevallen tranen vielen op de tapijt. Mijn tranen lieten donkere natte plekken achter. Mijn hart ging tekeer. Ik kreeg het benauwd. Amira is weg. Amira is weg!!!! Dat allemaal mijn schuld!! Ik begon hard te snikken, ik huilde met tranen en tuiten als een kleine jongetje die zijn zin niet kreeg. Ik zelf kreeg mijn zin ook niet, ik wil Amira terug om vergiffenis te vragen, om haar in mijn armen te houden en nooit meer los te laten. Waarom wilt niemand mijn droom vervullen? 

Ik ging op mijn knien zitten en ging met mijn hand over haar verwondde gezichtje heen. Haar wonden waren heel vers, ze bloedden nog. Het gezichtje van Amira was nat, waarschijnlijk van Anissa`s tranen. Ik veegde mijn tranen weg, maar dat had geen zin, er volgen veel meer tranen. Mijn tranen vielen op Amira`s verlaten gezichtje, met hoop dat ze terug zou komen. Ik pakte Amira`s hand en wreef erover, ze voelde koud aan. Ze heeft mij verlaten, ze heeft ons verlaten, zal ze me hebben gehaat? Ja, ze haat me zeker weten! Amira, het was mijn bedoeling niet om jou pijn te doen, het was mijn bedoeling niet om het zo te laten komen, Amira lieverd het was mijn bedoeling niet om.. Ik slikte.. ..jou te vermoorden.. Die woorden kwamen echt uit mijn mond. Ik heb Amira vermoord, zal Allah SubhanAllah wa Ta3ala het mij ooit vergeven? Tuurlijk zal Hij me niet vergeven, nadat ik Amira twee jaar lang haar leven zuur heb gemaakt, nadat ik haar voor sloerie heb uitgemaakt. Mijn tranen leken wel lood te dragen, zo zwaar was het voor me. Het doet me pijn in mijn hart als ik zo naar Amira kijk, waarom Ya rabbi?

Ik stond op mijn bidmatje. Ik bidde met mijn hart, met mijn ziel. Voor mij stond de Imam koran op te zeggen, voor mij stond de Imam hardop te bidden. Tijdens mijn gebed huilde ik, tijdens mijn gebed dropen de tranen van mijn wangen af. Uit liefde voor mijn zusjelief. Snikkend bidde ik door. Asalamou eleihkom wa rahmatoulah, Asalamou eleihko wa rahmatoulah. Zei ik hardop nadat ik mijn gebed had verricht. We zaten in een kring, de Imam zat koran op te zeggen, Amin Zeiden we allemaal in een koor, vanuit liefde en pijn zei ik het hardop, ik schreeuwde het zelfs uit. Ik kreeg rillingen over mijn hele lijf. Die rillingen bestonden een en al uit pijn, pijn voelde ik, alleen maar pijn. Allahie3tikkom sbar.. Schreeuwde de Imam huilend uit. Amin Schreeuwde ik weer hardop terwijl ik snikkend mijn tranen met mijn jelabba veegde. Mijn jelabba was helemaal nat geworden van het huilen. Vandaag gaan we Amira begraven. 

We stonden in een kring om Amira`s graf heen. Anissa, Mama, Papa, Oma, Opa, Oom, Tante, Nichtje, Neefje, Imam en ik. Amira werd naast mijn Opa en Oma van Papa`s kant begraven. Ik had een kist voor Amira uitgezocht. Het was de duurste, de mooiste. Daar werd Zij in gezet de grond in gestopt. Nu zagen we nog alleen de boven kant van Haar doodskist. Ik wil geen afscheid nemen van Amira, niet nu. Ik rende nog naar de kist en opende het. Ik keek naar mijn zusje`s bleke gezicht, geneigd naar blauw. Ik ging met mijn hand over haar bloedmooie gezicht. Je zag de wonden nog, haar lichaam was die ochtend nog gewast, maar toch zie je de bloed nog, de gedroogde bloed. Mijn zus Anissa volgde me en ging ook naar Amira toe. Ze huilde met tranen en tuiten. Ze werd gek. Ze kneep in Amira`s hand, met hoop dat ze wakker werd. Maar nee, ze werd niet wakker. Kon je me niet zelf zeggen dat je aan Anorexia leed? Schreeuwde Anissa in het Nederlands terwijl ze haar zat te schudden. 
Leed Amira aan Anorexia? Wat? Nee!!?! Alstjeblieft nee!!! Waarom vertelde ze het me niet?! Ookal ik haar sloeg kon ze me toch wel zeggen dat ze Anorexia heeft. Ik huilde, mijn tranen werden heviger. Waarom ben ik toch zo`n klootzak geweest?
Mijn vader trok me aan mijn arm om op te staan, mijn moeder deed het zelfde bij Anissa. Toen ik me omdraaide zag ik een huilende jongen die me bekend voorkwam. Ik keek nog eens goed, hij was het..Hij..waaraan Amira haar dood aan heeft te danken..

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Moet Ik Verder Gaan?

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ja ga alsjeblieft verder

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Kamal`s Perspectief...* 

Met mijn gedachten bij Amira liep ik winkel in, winkel uit. Aan ieder verkoper vroeg ik het zelfde. Namelijk een mooi ring van ringmaat 18. Als ik er aan dacht kreeg ik al een rilling over mijn hele lijf. Een rilling van blijschap en liefde. Ik heb het voorbeireid. Ik heb er nachten over wakker gelegen. Ik weet hoe ik het ga doen. Waar ik het ga doen. Maar nu alleen wanneer ik het ga doen. Ik ga Amira de liefde van mijn leven tenhuwelijk vragen. We zullen er nu wel allebei klaar voor zijn. Samen zullen onze leven n vormen. Ik liep nog een winkel in, ik keek rond en zag een prachtige ring, die ik gewoon moet hebben! Het is een witgoude ring met een mooie diamant erin. Een bst wel grote diamant. Volgens de winkelier staat zo`n ring voor liefde en geluk. Dat komt wel goed van pas als Onze leven n zal vormen. Ik vroeg naar een ringmaatje 18. Nadat ik de ring in mijn handen kreeg geduwd, bestudeerde ik het nauwkeurig. Het moet wl perfect zijn! De ring is perfect!

Ik besloot om de ring daar achter te laten en er Amira en Kamal in te laten graveren. Nog voordat ik de winkel uit liep, onderhandelde ik met de verkoper over hoe het gegraveerd moet worden. Met een glimlach op mijn gezicht verliet ik de winkel en liep straten af. Ik was hyper actief geworden. De gedachten dat ik haar tenhuwelijk ga vragen maakt me echt blij van binnen. Ik kan niet wachten om d gezichtsuitdrukking van haar gezicht te zien. Hoe zal ze reageren? Zal ze blij zijn? Nou..ik hoop van wel. Ik liep relaxed naar huis. Met een stralende gezicht. Een gezicht met een speciale emotie. Een emotie van vrede, liefde en geluk. Er was geen pijn te bekennen. El hamdolilah.

Toen ik voor de deur stond opende ik de deur. Ik stond midden in de kamer. Midden in een half lege kamer. Als ik schreeuwde hoorde je een ego. Vroeger wanneer ik altijd thuis kwam, zat de eten al op tafel. Was mijn familie thuis. Maar nu niet meer. Nu woon ik op mezelf. Nu woon in helemaal alleen, niemand die me tegen kon spreken. Niemand die wat tegen me kon zeggen. Ik had gewoon mijn vrijheid. Maar ik ben niet iemand die misbruik van vrijheid maakt. Ik blijf mezelf. Ik blijf d rustige Kamal. Snel liep ik naar de keuken om wat eten te maken. Nadat ik wat te eten had gemaakt liep ik met mijn bordje naar de huiskamer om een dvdtje te kijken. Ik legde mijn lege bordje op de tafel en keek met al mijn aandacht naar de dvdtje. Toen het was afgelopen liep ik met mijn bord naar de keuken om de vaat in de vaatwasser te proppen. Ik richtte mijn ogen naar de klok. Het was 17.00 uur. Ok tijd om naar mijn werk te gaan.

Ik parkeerde mijn auto op de parkeerplaats voor mijn werkplaats. Met mijn hand ging ik snel over mijn haar. Toen ik binnen was groette ik Dounya, de secretaresse. Ik vroeg haar of Mr. Janssen Hendricks in een vergadering zat. Hij zit op zijn kantoor Antwoordde ze. Ik bedankte haar en liep door. Ik klopte op de deur. Binnen.. Hoorde ik een zware stem zeggen. In mijn uppie verschijnde ik voor mijn baas. Goede middag Mr. Janssen Hendricks.. Hallo!! Aah kom op Kamal, noem me niet zo, anders voel ik me zo oud. Voor jou ben ik Hans. Ik moest lachen. Meneer is 59 jaar oud en wilt zich niet zo oud voelen. Ok Hans, ik moet u spreken.. U? Aah doe normaal Joh, ik ben gewoon een je. Zei Hans met een glimlach. Van binnen ging ik echt helemaal stuk van het lachen maar ik moest me inhouden. Ik glimlachte terug. Ok Hans, ik moet je spreken. Hans richtte zijn vinger op de stoel. Ik nam plaats en begon te slikken. Nou..Binnenkort ga ik mijn droomvrouw tenhuwelijk vragen, dus nu mijn vraag aan jou.. Wil je soms dat ik je salaris ga verhogen? Hoorde ik hem zeggen met een ernstig blik. Euhh..Ja.. Piepte ik weer. Shiet nu hopen dat ik dit niet vraag op de verkeerde moment. Maar natuurlijk mijn zoon! Zijn ernstige blik veranderde in een stralende glimlachende blik. Wilt u dat echt doen? Ik bedoel..euh..je? Hahaha, ja hoor! Neem de rest van de dag maar vrij. Dat heb je wel nodig. We hebben je toch niet nodig hierzo. Okiedokie Zei ik weer met een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Ik bedankte Meneer Hans en liep zijn kantoor uit. 

Toen ik weer thuis was probeerde ik Amira te bereiken. Maar ik kreeg telkens haar voicemail. Vreemd. Het is niets voor haar om niets van zich te laten horen. Ze staat nu al een week afwezig op school. Een week lang laat ze niets van zich horen. Mijn blije blik veranderde in een verdrietige blik. Een raadloos blik Ik moet haar spreken, ik wil haar spreken, ik wil haar zien. Pff..Waarom neemt ze nou niet op? Dit is al een week lang bezig. Iedere dag probeer ik haar te bereiken, maar ze neemt niet op. Ik krijg telkens weer haar voicemail. Ik heb ook berichten achter gelaten met hoop dat ze terug zou bellen, maar nee. Het lijkt wel alsof ze uit het niets is verdwenen. Allahie7fad!

Mompelend en al denkend liep ik naar mijn slaapkamer en plofte ik op mijn bed. Ik staarde naar het plafond met hoop dat ze me zou bellen, ofgewoon contact met me op zou nemen, al is het maar een mailtje, dat is ook goed. Ik zette mijn wekker goed, morgen moet ik vroeg op. Ik deed het op 07.00 uur. Ik richtte mijn blik weer op het plafond met hoop dat de slaap me gauw mee zou nemen naar dromenland. Flashbacks! Voor me zag ik hoe ik Amira had ontmoet, hoe ik haar heb lerenkennen, hoe wij langzamerhand van Best Friends, True Lovers werden. Met Amira in mijn gedachten viel ik in slaap

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Morgen Ga Ik InshaAllah Verder.. :knipoog:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Kamal`s Perspectief..* 

_Twee weken later:_ 

De wekker verstoorde mijn slaap. De wekker mijn aartsvijand. Tfoe, ik haat degene die de wekker heeft uitgevonden. Ik deed mijn wekker uit en liep met lood in mijn voeten naar de douche. Ik waste mijn gezicht en deed de rituele wassing. Snel ging ik douchen en liep de douche met een handdoek om mijn middel uit. Zoekend naar mijn pantoffels, eindelijk heb ik ze gevonden. Met mijn pantoffels aan mijn voeten, sluip ik naar mijn slaapkamer. Ik ben helemaal doodop. Helemaal geen zin om naar buiten te gaan, en al helemaal geen zin in school. Snel trok ik mijn kleding aan die ik de avond daarvoor had klaargelegd. Ik hoorde mijn maag knorren. Algauw liep ik naar de keuken om wat te ontbijten, ik maakte een broodje en wat koffie. Ik slurpte mijn koffie tot aan de laatste druppel en mijn broodje at ik gulzig op. Mijn schoenen die verdwaald waren, had ik weer gevonden en op de juiste plek gelegd. Uiteraard. Aan mijn voeten. Snel mijn haar goed gedaan en liep de deur uit.

Voordat ik naar school ging haalde ik de ring die ik voor Amira gekocht had op. Ik betaalde de meneer en bedankte hem voor de goede service. Ik opende het doosje en staarde naar de ring. Ik keek naar de twee namen die daarop waren gegraveerd. Die twee namen klonken als nuziek in de oren. Amira & Kamal. Pff..Dat wil ik vanaf vandaag daaglijks horen. Ik deed het doosje dicht en stopte het in mijn broekzak.
Eindelijk op school aangekomen liep ik de kantine in. Ik richtte mijn blik naar de standaard plekje van Amira en ik. Ik zag dat hij bezet was. Ik keek weer eens goed, en deed mijn ogen goed open. Ik keek weer eens goed en zag dat ht Amira was! Ik voelde een rilling van blijschap door mijn lichaam heen gaan. Automatisch kwam er een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Een glimlach met een betekennis. Een glimlach vanuit mijn hart. Ik liep haar richting op. Ik zag dat ze niet had gemerkt dat iemand achter haar stond.
Ik deed mijn armen om haar middel. Ze keek verschrikt op. Toen ze me in mijn ogen aankeek bleven we elkaar aanstaren totdat zij de beweegloos moment verbrak. Ze deed haar armen om mijn nek en omhelsde me. We zaten een paar seconden zo inelkaar gekneld. Niemand die ons uit elkaar kon halen. We lieten elkaar uiteindelijk los. 

Ik nam naast haar plaats en begon te praten. Waar was je? Vroeg ik. Het was even stil totdat zij de stilte verbrak. Ik voelde me niet goed. Piepte ze uit. Ik geloofde haar niet, maar als ze me iets niet wilt vertellen dan moet het wel erg zijn. Ik wist van zelf dat als ik er omheen zou draaien ik nog steeds niet de waarheid zou krijgen en daar bovenop nog gezeur. Dus liet ik het rusten en gaf haar een knipoog. Ik zag aan haar dat die knipoog haar heel veel deed. Ik pakte haar bij haar hand, samen liepen we hand-in-hand naar een parkje. Niet zomaar een parkje. Maar Onze parkje. Dit is het moment dat ik haar tenhuwelijk ga vragen. Ik ga het Nu vragen. Op een gegeven moment liet ze mijn hand los en stopte ze ineens met lopen. Ze ging met een hand over haar voorhoofd. Ze ging zitten opeen bankje dat vlak naast ons plaats vond. Ze ging met haar handen op haar achterhoofd en haar ellebogen vonden plaats op haar knien. 

Gaat het nog? Vroeg ik terwijl ik naast haar plaats nam op het bankje. Ze antwoordde niet. Ik pakte haar bij haar hand, ze werd heel zwak. Dat zag ik gewoon. Opeens liet ze zichzelf helemaal gaan en lag op het bankje. Ik deed haar voeten op het bankje en ging naast haar zitten. 
Het duurde ongeveer 50 Sec. Die 50 Sec. waren de eenzaamste van mijn leven. Het leek alsof ze me had verlaten. Allahie7fad!
Langzamerhand kwamen er veel mensen om ons heen staan. Alsof ze nog nooit iemand hebben zien flauwvallen. Tfoe 3la mensen. Eindelijk. Amira opende haar ogen. Ik keek haar diep in de ogen aan, ze ontweek me blik. Ze pakte zwakjes haar tas, en liep in slowmotion weg. Ik liep haar achterna.. Amira, moet ik je naar het ziekenhuis brengen? Ze was stil..Nee, hoeft niet, ik ga wel naar huis. Zei ze zachtjes. Ik stelde voor om haar naar huis te brengen. Ok is goed. Antwoordde ze weer. 

We liepen rustig naar mijn auto, snel startte ik de auto en reed gauw weg. Onderweg vielen er weinig woorden. Ik wou haar zo graag tenhuwelijk vragen in die parkje. Vandaag. Maar het niet niet el mekteb. Op de hoek van haar straatje stopte ik. Kan je dat stukje zelf lopen? Of moet ik je helpen?..Ze keek me twijfelend aan. Nee, hoeft niet dank je wel. Ik ga, ik bel je wel. BeslammaZei ze kortaf. Is goed lieverd, beslamma. Ze ging met haar hand langs haar voorhoofd. Voor ik het wist trok ik haar naar me toe er gaf een kus op haar wang. Ze stapte uit zonder mij te beantwoorden en wachtte totdat ik weg zou rijden. Nou, als zij het zo wilt, dan doen we het maar op haar manier. Het is heel simpel. Ik reed weg.

Thuis aangekomen opende ik rustig de deur. Ik hoorde de deur zelfs piepen, zo stil was het in mijn huis. In mijn huis was er gewoon weg gn sfeer. Ik vind het nogal freaky. Vroeger toen ik altijd naar huis ging, kwam ik terecht in een huis vol liefde. Er hing altijd een leuke sfeer rond. Een sfeer waar ik nooit genoeg van zou krijgen. Maar nuPff..was ik maar nooit op mezelf gaan wonen. Vandaag ga ik niet naar school, No way. Ik had zin om wat te eten. Al denkend naar wat ik ga eten liep ik naar de keuken. Ik keek of er in de koelkast iets lekkers te eten was. Maar nee. Ik pakte een bakje Noodles en deed er kokend water in. Snel gooide ik de kruiden er overheen. Ik pakte een lepel en at er wat van. Hmmmm dit is gewoon delicious!

Nadat ik mijn Noodles op had gegeten pakte ik wat geld en liep ik naar de Supermarkt. Te voet ging ik naar de sSupermarkt. Ik wist niet eens wat ik moest kopen. Voor ik het wist ging ik naar de Noodles-afdeling. Je weet maar nooit, voor het geval d&aacute;t. Ik liep naar de kaas-afdeling, vervolgens naar de Melk-afdeling daarna naar de brood-afdeling. Vervolgens weer naar de Snoep-afdeling. Ik pakte allerlei soorten Doritos met Dipsaus. Dat is namelijk mijn standaard tussendoortje tijdens een film. Nadat ik alles in de boodschappenkar had gelegd liep ik naar de kassa om het af te rekenen. Met mijn boodschappen liep ik naar huis. Thuis vulde ik de koelkast en deed de t.v aan.

Ik staarde voor me uit. Waarom was Amira eigenlijk flauwgevallen? Ik vind het echt vreemd. Ten eerste was zij niet cht ziek tijdens haar break-out van twee weken. Ten tweede is het nogal vreemd als je flauwvalt terwijl kerngezond bent. Wajow..wat is dit man?
Ik snap het niet. Voordat we iets met elkaar hadden, was ze een levendig meid. Dat is ze nu nog steeds maar..Sinds ik wat met haar heb, heeft ze denk ik problemen, thuis. Ze staat heel vaak afwezig. Na haar afwezigheid komt ze terug met blauwe plekken of dergelijk. Wordt ze soms mishandeld? Nee! Kan niet! Wordt ze soms bedreigd?Nee! Dat kan ook niet! Als er iets met haar is, dan zal ze er wel met mij over praten. Zo is Amira nou eenmaal.

Ik hield het niet meer uit met die gekke gedachten. Ik pakte mijn telefoon en draaide haar nummer. Tuuut, tuuut, tuuut Hoorde ik telkens. Ik hing op en belde weer. Tuuut, tuuut, tuuut, tuuut..Hallo dit is de voicemail van Amira, spreek na de pieptoon uw bericht in..*Piep* Heey Amira je spreekt met Kamal, ik maak me zorgen om jou..euhm..bel je me wanneer je weer bereikbaar bent? Wagha ik ga ophangen, beslamma... Nu afwachten, nu moet ik gerust afwachten op haar telefoontje
Met mijn telefoon in mijn hand keek ik naar de klok. Helemaal vergeten te bidden! Ik legde mijn telefoon op de bank neer en snelde me naar de douche. Ik pakte een emmer en liet er water in stromen. Met mijn gedachten bij Amira had ik vergeten de kraan dicht te doen. Ik zag dat er water uit de emmer stroomde. Snel deed ik de kraan dicht er gooide ik wat water uit de emmer. Nadat ik de rituele wassing deed, opende ik de deur en liep de douche uit. In mijn kamer pakte ik een bidmatje en bidde erop. Allaho Akbar! Zei ik voordat ik door mijn knien zakte. Asalamou eleihkom wa rahmatoulahi, Asalamou eleihkom wa rahmatoulahi.. Zei ik aan de einde van mijn gebed. Ik groette de engelen die zich op mijn schouders bevonden. 

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Kamal`s Perspectief..* 

_De volgende dag:_ 

Toen ik mijn auto uitstapte en naar de kantine liep zag ik mensen huilen. Ik zag de beste vriendin van Amira, genaamd Radoua ook met tranen en tuiten huilen. Ze richtte haar blik mijn kant op. Ze begon tegen me te praten. Ik verstond haar niet, door al haar gesnik en gestotter. Ze nam diep adem. Ze ademde heel diep. Zucht. Kamal..Begon ze. Ik keek haar diep in de ogen aan. Ik keek haar vragend aan. Ik keek haar aan met een ga-door-blik. Amira.. Vertelde ze verder. Ik keek haar vragend aan. Haar tranen werden heviger. Ze kon haarzin niet afmaken. Ik kreeg door haar een brok in mijn keel. Met mijn hand ging ik over de ring die in het doosje in mijn broekzak bevond. Radoua deed zo haar best om haar zin af te maken. In die tijd keek ik om me heen en zag dat de mensen die Amira kenden en Amira ook weer niet kenden zaten te huilen. Het was me opgevallen dat de mensen die haar goed kenden echt met tranen en tuiten zaten te huilen. Wat was er nou? ..is vermoord.. Zei ze weer. Haar tranen waren niet te stoppen. Ik begreep het niet. Wie is vermoord? De brok in mijn keel werd groter. Mijn ogen werden vochtig. In welke situatie bevind ik mij nou? Ik zie mensen om mijn heen huilen..alsof ze iets kwijt zijn geraakt. Ik snap het niet. Radoua nam diep adem. Ze zuchtte, ze mompelde. Met haar mouw veegde ze haar tranen en veegde ze haar neus. Amira..is weg.. Zei ze terwijl ze haar tranen weg zat te vegen. Wat? Is ze weg? Huh..Waar is ze heen dan?. 

Voordat ik het wist rende Radoua huilend weg. Ik liep naar Samira toe, een klasgenoot van Amira. Voordat zij zich omdraaide veegde zij met een zakdoekje haar neus, vervolgens haar tranen. Wat is er aan de hand? Vroeg ik met een brok in me keel. Er hing echt een vreemd sfeer rond. Ik keek nog n keer om me heen. Ik hoorde alleen gesnik. Kamal weet je het dan niet? Zei ze snikkend. Ik keek haar aan en schudde me hoofd van, Nee. Amira is afgelopen nacht ten einde gebracht.. Toen ze dat zei snikte ze harder dan daarvoor. Wat?!!! Mijn hart ging tekeer. De brok in mijn keel werd groter dan hij al was. Ik kon haast stikken door de brok in mijn keel. Mijn tranen werden vochtiger dan ooit. Samira knikte, Ja. Ik kreeg het benauwd. Ik geloof het niet. Is Amira weg? "Neeee!! Amira!!!! Schreeuwde ik huilend. Ik voelde de tranen rollen. De tranen met een betekennis. De tranen die ik uit vanuit liefde en verdriet. Het deed pijn in mijn hart. Ik geloof het niet. Ik voelde schokken. Mijn lichaam bestond n en al uit rillingen. Met mijn hand veegde ik mijn tranen. Ik voelde er meer opkomen. Ik schreeuwde! Ik begon hysterisch te schreeuwen! Ik gilde! Ik schreeuwde het uit! Ik schreeuwde zo hard ik kon. Niemand die naar me opkeek. Niemand die naar me keek. 

De pijn, de pijn in mijn hart. Waarom Amira? Waarom zij? De tranen vielen op mijn trui en lieten donkere plekken achter. Natte plekken. Ik stond machtloos. Ik nam plaats op een stoel en ging met mijn hoofd op mijn handen, mijn handen die zich op de tafel bevonden. Ik hoorde mijn eigen gesnik het hardst. Wie is er zo hartloos geweest om haar teneinde te brengen? Waarom zij? Waarom pakt men de liefde van mijn leven af? 3lesh Arabi? Tegenover de dood stond ik echt machteloos. Ik kon niets doen om haar terug te halen. Mijn handen werden nat, door de tranen die langs mijn wangen op mijn handen terecht kwamen. Ik kon nauwelijks normaal ademen. 

Ik liep de kantine uit om naar zuurstof te happen. Met moeite liet ik de zuurstof naar binnen en kuchte ik het er weer uit. Ik kon mezelf niet meer beheersen. De tranen werden heviger. Mijn tranen waren niet meer te stoppen. Ya Rabi 3awenni (Ya rabi help me). Ya Rabi 3tilli sbar. Ya Rabi kom me van de pijn verlossen..InshaAllah..Amin..

Ik bidde in de moskee. Vandaag bidden ze voor Amira. We bedankten Allah SubhanAllah Wa Ta3ala voor haar leven. Voor de tijd dat ze hier met ons mocht door brengen. Voor alles wat ze voor ons heeft gedaan. Voor alles wat ze niet voor ons heeft gedaan. Voor alle haar goede daden. We bidden voor haar zondes, met hoop dat Allah SubhanAllah Wa Ta3ala het haar zal vergeven en haar er niet voor zal straffen. 
In de ochtend hadden ze haar ochtend gewassen. Ze hadden het gereinigd. De Imam had in de ochtend een Dua voor haar lijk gedaan. Haar lijk? Ik kan mezelf wel tegen de muur slaan. Ik kan het niet geloven. Ik die haar nu voor een lijk uitmaak. Ik weet dat ze er niet meer is. Maar toch..

Ik vroeg aan de Taxi chauffeur of hij me naar het platteland kon brengen. Het platteland, daar waar Amira wordt begraven. De Taxi chauffeur bracht me zonder gezeur naar het platteland. Mijn jelabba was helemaal nat. Nat van de zweet die over mijn voorhoofd droop. Nat door de tranen die een lange reis achter de rug hadden, langs mijn wang, naar mijn lippen, naar mijn kin, langs mijn hals. De spoor eindigde in mijn jelabba. Foetsie. Net zoals Amira. 

Na een half uurtje stopte de Taxi chauffeur met rijden. Hij draaide zich naar mij toe en hgief zijn hand mijn richting op. Ik betaalde hem en stapte uit. Een paar meters van mij vandaan zag ik een paar mensen in een rondje staan. Amien Schreeuwden ze. Het waren zeker de familieleden van Amira. Ik liep hun richting op en bleef een paar meters van hun af staan. Ik zag een klein stukje van Amira`s doodskist. Het was wit. Uit het niuets rende een jongen naar haar kist toe en opende het. Hij begon heel hard te huilen. Hij huilde harder dan ik huilde. Het is zeker haar broer. Of iemand anders die zielsveel van haar houdt. Ik veegde mijn tranen weg en richtte me weer hen kant op. Daara volgde een meisje. Ze rende ook naar haar doodskist. Ik zag dat ze haar aanraakten. Amira`s gezicht, helemaal bleek. Een klein beetje blauw. Vol met wondjes, met blauwe plekken. Haar ogen dicht. Haar lippen droog. Afwezig. Helemaal afwezig. Weg. Foetsie. Gone. Ze is nu overal en nergens. Ik zuchte en beegde weer mijn tranen weg. Mijn de mouw van mijn jelabba veegde ik mijn neus die de pijn en leed ook niet aan kon. 
Kon je me niet zelf zeggen dat je aan Anorexia leed? Schreeuwde dat meisje. Ze keek de kant van Amira op en vreek over haar hand. Wat? Leed ze aan Anorexia? Nee! Doe normaal! Amira zou het me hebben verteld! Huh? Leed ze echt aan Anorexia? Nu pas begon ik echt hard te snikken. Ze had een ziekte. Ze vertelde me niets. Ze hield het voorzich. Dat verklaart haar afwezigheid en de dag dat de was flauw gevallen. Amira, je kon het me zeggen..Vertrouwde je me niet? Zei ik zachtjes en veegde weer mijn tranen weg. Mijn ogen waren helemaal opgezwollen. Ze waren helemaal rood. Mijn neus, geneigd naar rood/rose. Waarom Amira? Waarom vertelde je het me niet? Dat meisje en die jongen werden opgevangen door een oudere man en vrouw. Vlak nadat die jongen opstond keek hij mijn kant op en schrok. Hij begon goed naar mij te kijken. Met open mond. Ik trok me niets van zijn blik aan. Ik trok me niets van zijn reactie aan. Met al mijn aandacht naar De goede ouwe tijden samen met Amira...

Nadat we hadden gebeden voor Amira, nadat we dua deden samen met de Imam liep ik de weg op. Ik trok me niets van de rijdende auto`s. De weg was niet erg vol. De weg was niet erg gebruikelijk. Ik keek naar de lucht. D&aacute;&aacute;r. Waar Amira zich nu bevind. D&aacute;&aacute;r waar alles begon. D&aacute;&aacute;r waar alles gaat eindigen. Ik richtte mijn blik weer naar de grond. Snel keek ik weer naar Amira`s verlaten graf. Niemand die er meer was. Haar familie was net weggegaan. Ik wachtte nog even totdat haar familie helemaal weg was. Niemand te bekennen. Ik liep naar Amira`s graf. Ik rende. Ik rende en stopte niet totdat ik voor haar graf stond. Ik ging op mijn knien zitten. Met mijn hand over haar doodskist. Haar doodskist, waarvan de bovenkant nog te zien was. Mijn tranen die op Haar doodskist vielen, gleden over Haar doodskist naar de aarde. 

Ik bidde, ik deed een dua. Nee. Ik deed veel dua`s. Ik bidde voor ons allen. Op de zand. Op onkruid maakte ik mij gebed af. Toen ik klaar was met mijn gebed stond ik op en veegde mijn witte jelabba af. Het was verkleurd door de zand en onkruid.Het is nu bruin. Ik staardenog naar Haar graf en verdwaalde met mijn gedachten. Ik zag iets vaags. Iet wit uit Haar doodskist komen. Ik keek goed. Het was Amira zelf. Met tranen van vreugde keek ik haar aan. Ze stond op en liep naar mijn kant. Ik zag dat ze huilde. Er rolden tranen over haar wangen. Mijn hart ging tekeer. Is dit el zjen of Amira zelf? Maakt mij niets uit. Het lijkt opAmira! Nu stond ze tegenover mij. Ze keek me diep in de ogen aan en blies een kusje. Ik huilde verder. Ik hou van jou..Ik zal je missen.. Zei ze terwijl ze weer naar achter liep. Nee!! Schreeuwde ik, maar ik was te laat. Ze vervaagde en vond weer plaats in Haar doodskist. Ik rende er naar toe. Met mijn handen op Haar doodskist, met hoop dat ze terug zou komen...Ina Lillahi, Wa Ina Ilajhi Razji3oen...

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

_Einde_

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

echt een mooi verhaal meisie ik en m'n zusje hebben er echt om gehuild en alhamdoelilah is het niet waargebeurt
beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Wejooo dit verhaal is echt zielig  :slik!:  
onmogelijk om hier niet om te huilen
schrijf snel verder..
beslema

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

> _Geplaatst door esmaatjuuh_ 
> *Einde*


ah lieverd er staat einde onder het verhaal  :tong uitsteken:  dus het is jammer genoeg afgelopen  :frons:

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

> _Geplaatst door MiZz_SeXy_ 
> *ah lieverd er staat einde onder het verhaal  dus het is jammer genoeg afgelopen *


Ahhh ik d8 het einde van dat stukje
wollah dit verhaal was mooi, kort en krachtig  :frons:

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

idd echt een schitterend verhaal

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Salaam Meiden..Wallah Echt Bedankt Voor Jullie Reacties!!
Echt Lief Van Jullie..Ik Ben Van Plan Om InshaAllah Verder Te Gaan Met Dit Verhaal..M`n Vriendinnen Hebben Me Namelijk Z Gepushed Dat Ik Verder Ga..Maar Het Gaat Wel Een Tijdje Duren Want Ik Kom Niet Meer Vaak On-Line.. :knipoog:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Salaam Meiden..Wallah Echt Bedankt Voor Jullie Reacties!!
Echt Lief Van Jullie..Ik Ben Van Plan Om InshaAllah Verder Te Gaan Met Dit Verhaal..M`n Vriendinnen Hebben Me Namelijk Z Gepushed Dat Ik Verder Ga..Maar Het Gaat Wel Een Tijdje Duren Want Ik Kom Niet Meer Vaak On-Line.. :knipoog:

----------


## missy246

GOED ZO!!!!!!!!!! GA SNEL WEER VERDER BEN EGT BENIEUWD, JE HEBT ME AAN HET HUILEN GEMAAKT MET DIT VERHAAL.

LIEFS MISSY

----------


## SaMmIeJ

wo0w gt un m0oi ferhaal., ik ben gwn aan het huiilen.,  :huil:  is egt nie n0rmaal., dit is dan nie egt gebeurd,,!! maar het had s0 egt kunne gebuere., dat er sulke mense betsaan., ga snel verder.,!!  :strik:  ik w8 0p het verv0lg.,kus samra

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Je moet zeker doorgaan met dit verhaal, en ik zal het lezen

Beslema
-xx- sweetmocro  :blauwe kus:

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

:party: 
je moet ckrss door gaan meid ik w8 op een vervolg  :grote grijns: 

boesa kbiraaaaaaaaaa  :engel:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Thx!
Kga Zo Snel Mogelijk Verder!

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Anissa...* 

Weken zijn voorbij gegaan. En nog steeds geen teken van leven in dit huis. Nog steeds geen sfeer. Nog steeds voel ik me ongemakkelijk in dit huis. Met mijn gedachten bij Amira stopte ik de vaat in de vaatwasser. Toen ik de laatste bord in de vaatwasser stopte keek ik naar de ring van Amira. Onbewust viel er een verdwaalde traan op de vloer. Er volgden er meer. Ik veegde mijn tranen weg en keek voor me uit. Nog steeds kan ik het niet geloven dat ze weg is. Ze komt nooit meer terug. Tenzij..ik naar haar toe ga. Ik keek naar de broodmes die op de tafel lag. De broodkruimels zaten er nog aan. Ik stond op en liep er naar toe. Met trillende handen pakte ik de broodmes op en ging en hief het. Het was niet eens n centimeter van mijn keel vandaan. Ik kneep mijn ogen dicht. Ik durfde ze niet meer te openen. De koude broodmes raakte mijn warme hals aan. Ik kreeg een shock. Ik kon het niet! Ik kan het niet! Ik stopte de broodmes in de vaatwasser en deed het aan. 

Met lood in mijn voeten en tranen die over mijn wangen gleden liep ik naar de huiskamer en plofte ik op de bank Ik ging languit op de bank liggen en staarde naar de t.v die uit was. Tot mijn grote verbazing hoorde ik de deur met een klap open gaan en zag ik Karim naar binnen komen. Sinds de dood.. Ik bedoel sinds de verlating van Amira kwam hij altijd laat thuis. Opeens..komt hij rond 12.00 uur binnen vallen. Ik keek hem droog aan en veegde mijn tranen weg. Ik pakte de afstand bediening die naast me lag en deed de t.v aan. Karim kwam tegenover me zitten en keek me aan. Ik negeerde zijn blik en keek naar TellSell. Emotie-loos, half dood lag ik op de bank. Met mijn gedachten ergens anders. Ergens waar alleen rust en vrede is, waar de dood geen rol speelt in het leven. Karim maakte me wakker door te hoesten. Ik had geen zin in zijn aanwezigheid. Ik had gewoon weg geen zin in hm. Ik deed de t.v uit en maakte aanstalten om weg te lopen totdat hij tegen me praatte. Blijf nou zitten..- -..Alstjeblieft.. Voegde hij er nog aan toe. 

Ik keek hem recht in de ogen aan en nam weer plaats op de bank. Het werd even stil. Ik hoorde mijn eigen ademhaling. Mijn ademhaling die op de zelfde ritme als de gepiep van Karim`s schoen ging. Ik keek naar de dressoir die helemaal onder de stof zat. Sins de dood van Amira hebben we niet eens de moeite gedaan om schoon te maken. Sinds de dood van Amira is alles veranderd, het lijkt wel alsof we met een nieuw leven zijn begonnen, met n ziel minder. Karim keek me aan. Recht in mijn ogen. Zijn blik kon ik niet ontwijken dus keek ik hem ook aan. Sorry..- Zei hij terwijl hij zijn tranen weg veegde. Hij slikte. -..Het was mijn bedoeling niet om Haar zo te behandelen, het was mijn bedoeling om Haar van de slechte te houden.. Ik keek hem stomverbaast aan. Slechte pad? Zei ik terwijl ik snel opstond. Het is gewoon niet-te-geloven! Meneer die zelf geen engeltje is, wou zijn zusje van de slechte pad houden..?..door middel haar helemaal verrot te slaan..?!

Zonder dat ik het in de gaten had begon ik hysterisch te schreeuwen. Ik pakte een glazen beeldje en gooide het naar Karim`s kant. Hij kon het net op tijd ontwijken. Jij! Vuile tering idioot! Jij weet van jezelf dat je geen Lieverdje bent..dus waarom wilde jij Amira zogenaamd van de slechte pad houden. Als er iemand van de slechte pad gehouden moet worden..ben jij het!!Ik was woest. Ik schreeuwde het uit. Het leek wel alsof iemand mij geslagen heeft waardoor ik zo hysterisch ben geworden. Van woest zijn, werd het huilen net en klein meisje. Ik kan het niet meer aan. Ik zakte door mijn knien en ging op de bank zitten met mij hoofd tussen mijn knien. Door mijn gesnik hoorde ik Kamal geeneens praten. Ik keek hem met grote opgezwolle rode ogen aan en begon te spugen. Tfoe 3lik! Tfoe 3lik! Tfoe 3lik! Telkens als ik spuugde herhaalde ik het zelfde. Terwijl ik dat deed keek ik Kamal strak aan. Vervolgens stond ik op, ik liep zijn kant op. Toen ik opeens voor zijn neus stond hief ik mijn hand op, en tot mijn grote verbazing sloeg ik Kamal heel hard in zijn gezicht. Pats! Hoorde je toen mijn hand in zijn gezicht plaats vond. Kamal keek me met betraande ogen aan. Machteloos liep hij weg. Hij liep de deur uit. Hij verliet mij..Hopelijk voor altijd..

Met het gevoel dat ik alleen was op aarde liep ik de trap op, naar mijn kamer. Toen ik voor mijn kamer deur stond keek ik nog naar de deur van Amira`s verlaten kamer. Met mijn linker hand raakte ik de deur aan en gleed naar de deurknop. Rustig opende ik het en keek zoekend door haar kamer. Ik wist van zelf dat het zinloos was wat ik deed, Amira is weg.Ik opende Amira`s bureau lade en vond er een dagboek in. Amira`s Diary stond erop met een cursief lettertype. Ik wilde het open maken maar de slotje was dicht. Opeens besefde ik dat wat ik nu doe niet goed was, Amira zou het onacceptabel vinden als iemand haar dagboek ging lezen. Ik legde de dagboek terug op zijn plek, daar waar het hoort. In de lade. Ik deed de lade weer dicht en ging op Amira`s bed zitten. Ik rook haar kussen. Het rook percies naar Amira. Het rook naar haar. Het rook naar haar parfum. Die geurtje zou ik uit duizenden herkennen. Een heerlijk geurtje, een zacht geurtje, een geurtje waar je haar persoonlijkheid mee kon verspellen. &Eacute;n en al liefdevol en zo soepel. Een heerlijk geurtje. Ik pakte de kussen steviger vast en drukte mijn neus erin. Ik snoof haar geurtje helemaal in tot aan me longen. Wat mis ik haar toch. Mijn tranen maakte haar kussen kletsnat. Ik veegde mijn tranen weg. De tranen die vanuit mijn ogen naar mijn wang rolden veegde ik in een fractie van een seconde weg. Ik legde de kussen weg met de gedachte dat ik haar kussen vies zou maken en stond op. Ik keek in de spiegel die tegen over de bed stond. Hier zou Amira dus iedere dag in kijken als ze wakker werd. Hier zou Amira dus inkijken als ze de deur uit zou gaan. Toen ik naar mezelf keek leek het alsof ik Amira in de spiegel zag. Het was alleen mijn verbeelding die op hol sloeg. 

Vol verdriet verliet ik Amira`s kamer. Ik opende de slaapkamer deur van mijn kamer en ging naar binnen. Met een hart die nog niet eens vier weken terug is gebroken door al die verdriet die ik niet meer kon verdragen liep ik mijn kamer in. Ik snakte naar ontspanning dus besloot ik maar languit op mijn bed te liggen. Met mijn blik die naar het plafond is gericht dacht ik na over de toekomst. Heb ik wel een toekomst? Alles is verpest zonder dat ik het in de gaten had. Zal ik later niets met mijn diploma`s doen en toch maar huisvrouw worden net zoals mijn moeder. Ik aarzelde, ik twijfelde, ik dacht na. Weetje wat, waarom studeer ik eigenlijk nog, zoals ieder Marokkaanse meid ga ik in de keuken terecht komen. Laat ik het maar opgeven, en al mijn aandacht aan de keuken besteden, al mijn aandacht aan eten koken besteden. Het leven gaat toch zo weer voorbij, dan heb ik tenminste iets goeds gedaan in het leven, namelijk; een goede huisvrouw zijn vanplaats een bussines woman die zonder dat ze het door heeft zondes maakt. 

Anissa! Hoorde ik mijn moeder schreeuwen. Ik sprong overeind. Snel rende ik de kamer uit en bleef uiteindelijk boven aan de trap staan. Ik zag dat mijn moeder heel gespannen was, rennend vroeg ik wat er aan de hand was. Met een geschrokken gezicht wees ze naar de huiskamer...

_Esma_

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Egt een mooi vervolg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Insh'allah schrijf je snel verder .. :Smilie: 
Ga zo door
Beslema.. -xx- sweetmocro  :blauwe kus:

----------


## ToEnSiA

k moet nog beginnen met lezen maar lijkt me wel een goeie verhaal  :duim:

----------


## Maffia_nich

Damnnnn meisje jouw verhaal is pas echt goed  :Smilie: 
Schrijf snel door want je hebt er weer een nieuwe fan bij en dat heb je ook egt verdiend 
koeshies van *mij*  :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## Batata24

ben blij dat je door gegaan bent met het verhaal 
echt mooi

x batata

----------


## maroc_n

wow wat een goed verhaal ik moets wel een paar traantjes wegpikken  :traan2:  hoor!!!

ik zit op je vervolg te wachten en ik ben nu fan van je 

ga zo door jij komt er zeker wel
 :petaf:  

kuzie naoual

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Salaam Meiden, Dank Jullie Wel Voor Het Wachten En De Leuke Lieve Reacties.. :grote grijns:

----------


## ToEnSiA

ik heb al een paar stukken gelezen ik ga morgen weer verder  :kusgrijs:

----------


## MiSS BooGy

[GLOW=red]eerste reactie: ongeloof goeddddddddd!!!!!!!![/GLOW] 
 :ole:  
thank god dat dit nie waargebeurd is, maar aan de andere kant et zou me nie verbaze als et wel een x gebeurt is....

kusss hind

----------


## sanae_fatiha

he asmatjuh
ga alstublieeeeft weer verder
het is spannend!!!!

hoop dat je snel verder schrijft doeiii
het is prachtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

heej lieverd ik wou effe zeggen dat ik je verhaal nog steeds leuk vindt  :duim:  dus laat ons niet te lang w8n op een vervolg  :maf3:   :knipoog: 

boesa kbira Hind  :Iluvu:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Ahlan Meiden, Ik Heb Al Een Vervoilgje Ik Ga Het Zo Gauw Mogelijk Plaatsen..Thx Voor De Complimenten.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Anissa* 

Ik keek naar de wijsvinger van mijn moeder die naar de huiskamer wees. Ik volgde de vinger en keek naar de huiskamer. Daar lag Karim op de vloer met medicijnen is zijn hand. Ik wist niet wat ik zag. Mijn hart begon sneller te kloppen, ik had geen zin in het leven bij het zien hoe Karim op de vloer lag. Met knikkende knien en trillende handen liep ik zijn richting op. Ik kreeg het op een gegeven moment benauwd, het leek wel alsof iemand mijn keel dicht zat te knijpen. Happend naar adem keek ik naar het potje medicijnen die half op de grond lag. De helft van het potje medicijnen lag op de vloer. Ik ging op mijn knien zitten en keek naar Karim, het leek alsof iemand ons uit elkaar hield. Maar ik was het, ik was degene die afstand van hem hield. Langzaam probeerde ik Karim zijn gezicht aan te raken met hoop dat hij zijn ogen open zou doen. Ik raakte zijn gezicht aan..maar nog steeds geen teken van zjn aanwezigheid. Hij lag daar gewoon. Ik raakte in paniek en begon helemaal te trillen, mijn hele lichaam begon te trillen. Ik keek om me heen omdat ik geen raad had. Ik wist gewoon niets. Raadloos, was ik. Het enige wat ik deed was Karim heen en weer schudden. Uit angst en verdriet begon ik te huilen en te schreeuwen. Ik wil niet weer iemand verliezen. Ik wil niet weer een geliefde verliezen. Ik riep mijn moeder. Ze antwoordde niet. Na een paar seconden zag ik haar al aanrennen. Ze zei dat ze de ambulance had gebeld. Dus dat was het, dat moest ik doen in de tijd dat ik Karim heen en weer zat te schudden. De tranen die inmiddels een lange reis achter de rug hadden, gingen verder op avontuur en gleden verder. Meer tranen voegden zich bij de andere tranen die op avontuur waren. Totdat ik in mijn eigen tranen stikte. Ik hapte naar adem..

Mijn moeder opende de deur nadat er hard op de deur werd geklopt, nog steeds huilde ik uit angst dat er weer een ziel uit dit familie onderweg is naar Allah S.w.t. Niet om angst dat die ziel daar voor eeuwig blijft maar om angst dat dit ziel ergens belandt, daar waar het vuur heel warm is. Daar waar het vuur niets van jou vel overlaat. Daar waar je ziel om vergiffenis vraagt. Ik zag drie personen in een wit uniform naar binnen komen. Door de tranen zag ik wazig. Ze kwamen dichterbij en raakten Karim aan. Ik begon op ze te schreeuwen. Al mijn angst en woede kwam naar boven, Ik zocht naar iets om op ze te gooien maar kon niets vinden. Ze komen je halen! Schreeuwde ik tegen Karim terwijl ik mijn tranen weg veegde en hard in karim`s arm kneep. Met hoop dat hij wakker werd. Nadat ik mijn tranen weg had geveegd zag ik dat het drie verpleegers waren. Karim`s vingers zaten nog steeds tussen die van mij verstrengeld. Ik wilde hem niet loslaten net zoals ik Amira los had gelaten. Wilt u zo vriendelijk zijn om hem los te laten zodat wij ons werk kunnen doen..? Vroeg een verpleeger terwijl hij mijn hand weg haalde. Ik deed een stap naar achteren zonder dat ik mijn ogen van Karim af hield. Ik hield de drie verpleegers goed in de gaten, ik wilde niet dat ze Karim pijn zouden doen. 

Ik keek om me heen om de kamer goed te bestuderen. Ik zag een infuus, de draden zaten in Karim`s huid. Alles was wit. Witte lakens, witte muren. De kamer was sfeerloos. Geen teken van leven in de kamer. Alles was zo dood. Ik richtte mijn blik weer op Karim. Zijn ogen waren dicht, hij lag daar maar te liggen. Hij leek wel dood, Allahie7fad, Allahiestar. Hij lag er zo niet-vredig bij. Als ik Karim was, dan zou ik blij zjn dat ik even weg was van aarde. En dat meen ik echt. Ik ben het zat, het leven komt mijn neus uit. Ik wil het liefst een einde aan mijn leven maken, maar niet nu. Mijn ouders zullen heel veel pijn lijden. Laat ik de pijn gaan lijden, ik wil de rest van de familie zien sterven, zadat ik weet dat ze goed zijn terecht gekomen, dan wil ik pas dood gaan. Zodat ik mijn familie niet pijn ga doen, de pijn die ik nu voel, wil ik hun niet laten voelen. De voetstappen van de verpleegster wekten mij uit mijn gedachten, ik was net tot aan de bodem gezakt met mijn gedachten, ik ben nu weer boven water. Ik keek de verpleegster aan, ze glimlachte en maakte weer aanstalten om weg te lopen. Snel riep ik haar Mevrouw?. Ze draaide zich om en keek me recht in de ogen aan. Ze kwam mijn richting oplopen en glimlachte weer. Euh, kun u mij vertellen wat er nou aan de hand is met mijn broer? Ik kreeg en brok in mijn keel bij het zeggen van de woordje broer. Ik heb het echt lang niet meer gezegd, de laatste jaren beschouw ik hem niet meer als broer, meer als een aartsvijand. Hij heeft pillen ingeslikt, slaappillen. U heeft geluk dat u snel heeft gebeld anders was hij dood geweest, hij moet hier een paar dagen overnachten en dan komt alles goed. Ze knipoogte nadat ze haar laatste woorden had uitgesproken. Ik bedankte de verpleegster en ze liep weer weg. Aan het werk. Mijn moeder is thuis gebleven. Ik wilde niet dat ze mee ging, ik wou haar de pijn gaan besparen. Mijn moeder zelf kan ook niet tegen ziekenhuizen. Voordat ik met de ambulance naar het ziekenhuis ging zei mijn moeder dat ze samen met mijn vader naar oma gaat, zodat ze weer helder kunnen nadenken. Ze zullen nu wel weg zijn. De band tussen mijn vader en Karim is sinds de dood van Amira helemaal verwoest. Ze kijken elkaar geeneens aan. De laatste persoon die ik hier verwacht is mijn vader

Bezoek uur is voorbij... Hoorde ik een verpleger zeggen nadat hij Karim had gecontroleerd. Ik knikte en stond met tegenzin op. Ik wilde niet weggaan. Kan ik hier niet overnachten? Normaal kan dat, maar Karim heeft rust nodig. Over een paar dagen kan dat wel.. Ik pakte mijn spullen en liep naar Karim toe. Nadat ik zijn deken goed over hem heen had gedaan gaf ik hem een kusje op zijn wang. Dat had ik heel lang niet meer gedaan. Nu pas voel ik de liefde voor Karim. Pas wanneer je iemand kwijt bent geraakt, of als de kans groot is dat je iemand kwijt gaat raken besef je wat je hebt. Doeg Zei ik tegen de verpleger en liep de deur uit. 
Ik moest de bus pakken omdat niemand mij kon ophalen. Ik voelde angst, mijn hart was door angst in n gekropen. Het was nogal donker. Het was namelijk 23:43 uur. De slaap in mijn ogen werd erger. Snel pakte ik de bus naar huis.
Thuis aangekomen keek ik om me heen. Ik was helemaal alleen, het leek wel alsof ik verlaten was. Net een klein kindje die is achtergelaten op het schoolpleintje nadat de schoolbel is gegaan. Snap je wat ik bedoel? Ik richtte mijn blik op de plek waar ik Karim voor het laatst thuis zag liggen. Ik zag daar nog een paar pillen liggen. Nadat ik de pillen had opgeraapt keek ik zoekend op de vloer of er nog een paar pillen waren. Ik keek nog even rond totdat ik een brief op de vloer vond

_Esma_

----------


## m0cr0layD

Schrijf Snel een vervolgje  :grote grijns: 

Echt goed verhaal...

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Anissa* 

Met trillende handen pakte ik de brief op. De brief was opgevouwen. Ik bleef er een paar seconden naar staren, mijn nieuwsgierigheid overwon en snel opende ik de brief. Ik kreeg een rilling over mijn hele lijf toen ik mijn naam bovenaan de brief zag. Ik zette mijn verstand op 0 en begon de brief te lezen.

*Lieve Anissa,

Vanochtend heb ik geprobeerd om het jou uit te leggen, ik heb geprobeerd om jou te laten weten waarom ik Amira had behandelt. Je luisterde niet, jou woede overwon en je begon mij te slaan. Ik geef jou gelijk, ik ben een ware Martelaar geweest in de tijd dat Amira nog leefde. Ik sloeg haar en vernederde haar, maar het ergste is dat ikhaar uit maakte voor het ergste. 
Het is mijn schuld dat Amira dood is, ik ben een Moordenaar. Ik verdien de dood, de dood is zelfs iets te hoog gegrepen voor mij. Je denkt zeker dat ik haar toentertijd voor de lol sloeg en dat ik er geen wonden aan overhield. Ik hield er ook hele erge schade aan over, mijn hart was helemaal verwoest. Hoe vaker ik haar sloeg, hoe meer pijn ik leed. Ik kan er nu niet meer tegen, mijn hart is kapot, mijn hart kan het niet meer verdragen, en dat is allemaal mijn schuld. Alles is mijn schuld. Leefde ik maar nooit, bestond ik maar niet, nooit. Dan was dit allemaal niet gebeurt. Ik walg van mezelf. Ik haat mezelf, ik wil dood gaan. Ik wacht al een tijdje lang op de dag dat Allah SubhanAllah Wa Ta3ala mijn ziel terug neemt, maar nog steeds is die dag niet gekomen. Nog steeds besta ik, nog steeds leef ik. Ookal ik dood ben, blijven die herinneringen mijn ziel volgen, voor eeuwig. Kon ik hier maar een einde aan maken. Een einde zodat iedereen van me af is, dat iedereen is opgelucht, dat iedereen weer zijn eigen leventje kan leiden zonder dat ik in diegene`s weg sta. Kon ik de tijd maar terug draaien. Ik wil de tijd terug draaien zodat ik Latifa een stomp in haar gezicht kan geven op de dag dat zij mij vertelde dat Amira een vriend heeft. Ik moest Amira haar gang laten gaan. Als ze geen fouten maakt dan leert ze niet. Ik weet zeker dat deze vriend een goede jongen is, en dat hun relatie serieus was. Diep in mijn hart heb ik altijd al geweten dat Amira een nette meid was, en dat ze geen niet-serieuze relaties aangaat. 
Iedere dag vraag ik Allah SubhanAllah Wa Ta3ala om vergiffenis, iedere dag. Ik weet zeker dat Allah SubhanAllah Wa Ta3ala mij nooit zal vergeven en mij in de hel zal laten lijden. Ik verdien d straf! Ik verdien het! Dan voel ik tenminste de dubbele van Amira`s pijn. Nee, niet de dubbele, Amira`s leven zal wel een ware hel zijn geweest. Ik zal dan dezelfde pijn voelen, net zoals Amira heeft gevoeld in de tijd dat zij nog leefde. 
Anissa het spijt mij, ik hoop dat je het mij zal vergeven. Ik hoopte iedere dag dat je mij nieuwe kansen zou geven. Jammer genoeg is daar niets van gekomen. Anissa lieve zusje van me, niet denken dat ik nu afscheid van je neem omdat je mij geen nieuwe kansen wilt geven. Absoluut niet, ik neem afscheid van je zodat ik jou niet meer pijn zal doen. Als ik jou pijn doe, dan doe ik mij zelf meer pijn. Als ik nu afscheid van je neem dan zal je InshaAllah een gelukkige meisje zijn. Als jij gelukkig wordt, dan voel ik jou gelukkigheid aan, ik zal jou gelukkigheid aanvoelen op het moment dat ik pijn zit te lijden. Pijn lijden, net zoals jij en Amira in de tijd dat ik een deel uit maakte van jullie leven. 
Ieder dag smacht ik naar vroeger. De tijd dat wij met zijn drien hand in hand naar de speeltuintje liepen. Ik duwde jou en Amira als jullie op de schommel zaten. We lachten, we speelden. Ik was gelukig. Ik was dolgelukkig. Jij en Amira ook. We speelden altijd emt elkaar, als iemand jou of Amira sloeg, dan sloeg ik diegene. Maar de tijden zijn helaas, jammer genoeg verandert. Onze liefde voor elkaar werd omgeschakeld tot haat. En dat in zo`n korte tijd. 
Lieve zusje van me, ik wil je zeggen dat ik zielsveel van jou hou. Zeg tegen mama en papa dat het mij spijt en dat ik zielsveel van hun hou. Zusje lief, wil je voor mij bidden. Als je Amira oit ziet in je dromen, wil je dan zeggen dat het mij spijt? En dat ik heel erg veel, zielsveel van haar hou. 
Ik wil niet langer wachten om naar Amira toe te gaan. InshaAllah kom ik Amira tegen nadat ik voor mijn zondes heb gezwoegen. Beslamma* 

_Esma_

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

:duim:  egt prachtige vervolgen, tnks lieverd en ga pleaseee heel gauw verder ik kan niet w8n op een vervolg

boesa kbira van ju fan

----------


## Naima_xx

hey schat. alles goed met je?
ga alsjeblieft snel verder met je verhaal!
Het is echt prachtig!  :love:  
Ga snel verder!

Kusje.

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Miss_SeXy.. :grote grijns: 
Dank Je Wel.. :kusgrijs: 

Naima..Ahlan, Met Mij Gaat Het Prima El Hamdolilah En Hoe Gaat Het Met Jou?
Shokran!
Ik Ga InshaAllah Zo Gauw Mogelijk verder.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

dit verhaal is gewoon prachtig
en ik hoop niet dat hij sterft
moehiem jou verhaal jij beslist
maar maak er iets moois van
hou je goed meid en thx voor je vervolg

----------


## Batata24

breng dit verhaal ook maar effe nar voren, helemaal vergeten
kun je hem afmaken please

xx
batata

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ja meid! maak dit verhaal af 
het is prachtig dat weet je toch wel he
dus ik vraag je heel beleefd of je dit verhaal wilt afmaken  :knipoog:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Ahlan!

Ik Ga Dit Verhaal Wl Afmaken, InshaAllah!

Alleen Niet Nu, Want Ik Heb PTA-Week..Dus..Dat Wordt Leren.. :frons: 

Ik Ga Proberen Om Zo Snel Mogelijk Een Vervolg Te Plaatsen.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

succes met je werk meid!

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Thx!!

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Anissa* 

Met trillende handen legde ik de brief onder de kussens van de bank en stond vervolgens op met het gevoel dat ik het zou begeven. Ik staarde naar de bank, waar ik de brief had verstopt en voelde mijn ogen prikken. Mijn leven valt echt tegen. De tranen die uit het wild ontsnapten hadden nu een eigen weg. Al gauw eindigte die weg, nadat ik mijn tranen had weggeveegd. El hamdolilah is het Karim niet gelukt om zelfmoord te plegen. Ik ben echt kapot van binnen. Een oplossing heb ik nodig, zal er wel een oplossing voor mijn problemen bestaan?
Ik schudde mijn hoofd leeg, non-actief liep ik naar de badkamer. Ik draaide de kraan open en nam een heel koude douche om wakker te worden. Ik voelde rillingen over mijn hele lichaam toen ik die douche nam, zo koud was het. Na een paar minuten pakte ik mijn badjas, deed het aan en liep de douche uit. Met een gevole dat ik een hartverzwakking heb gehad liep ik naar de keuken om wat te eten. De heel tijd denk ik aan d brief. Aan d brief die me zoveel pijn heeft gedaan. Woorden doen echt net zoveel pijn als daden. AbadAllah.

Zoekend naar een mes om mijn appel te snijden. Nadat ik er een had gevonden sneed ik mijn appel nauwkeurig door de midden, en bedacht me ineens hoe het zou voelen als ik mezelf zou snijden. Met mijn ogen op de mes gericht die zich in mijn rechter had bevond bedacht ik dat d&aacute;t de juiste oplossing voor al mijn problemen zal zijn.

*Flashback.* 
_Rennend naar het zandbak waar Amira en Karim in zaten te spelen, met een schep in mijn hand, in de andere hand een hark. Ik liet mezelf zien, mama had namelijk vlechtjes in mijn haar gedaan. Trots op mijn vlechtjes liet ik ze aan hen zien. Ik glimlachte blijschap uit. Nu ben ik zeker net zo mooi als andere grote meisjes. Ik ben nu groot. Amira keek me met grote ogen aan en bewonderde mijn vlechtjes, Karim liep naar mij toe en zat aan mijn haar Ze zijn echt mooi, wouw! zei hij nadat hij mijn vlechtjes had aangeraakt. 
Samen speelden wij met z`n drien in het zandbak, met n verkeerde beweging kwam er zand in mijn ogen. Ik huilde het uit van de pijn en de irritatie die zich in mijn ogen bevond. Ik stond op de punt echt te krijsen van de pijn, wat ik vervolgens ook deed. Karim en Amira pakte mij bij mijn arm en liepen samen met mij naar huis. Thuis aangekomen renden wij de trap op, bijna gleed ik uit, maar gelukkig was Amira naast mij om mij net op tijd terug te pakken. We snelden ons naar de douche om mijn gezicht te wassen. Nadat ze mij hadden geholpen met mijn gezicht wassen kon ik weer zien. Er kwam een glimlachje op mijn gezichtjes terecht. Dank je wel, zullen we nu gaan schommelen? Zei ik. Karim knikte, Amira lachte, samen renden wij de trap af. Nog voordat we de deur uit gingen kwam mijn moeder tevoorschijn. Wat was er gebeurd? Vroeg ze uit bezorgdheid, en richtte haar blik op mijn ogen. Ze kon duidelijk zien dat ze rood waren van het huilen. Ach, er is niets hoor, hoe kom je erbij? Zeiden we in een koor, we grinnikten en renden weer weg, opweg naar het speeltuintje, om te schommelen. _  

Met mijn ogen die nog op de mes zijn gericht, bedacht ik me ineens dat het niet de juiste oplossing is..Liefde is de oplossing van mijn problemen. Maar..waar kom ik aan d&iacute;e liefde? Er is niemand meer om het aan mij te geven. Mama en Papa zijn niet meer de ouders van t&oacute;en. Ze zijn nu anders. Karim, is ook niet meer de broer van toentertijd. Ya rabi..wat moet ik doen? Zei ik zachtjes en keek naar het plafond. Er ontsnapte een traantje, die ik vervolgens opving. Ik legde de mes in de vaatwasser en ging naar boven, ik heb rust nodig. Even weg, weg van hier, weg van het werkelijkheid. Opweg naar dromenland

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*De volgende dag* 

Met mijn benen gestrekt op de bed van Amira, haar kussen in mij armen, geniet ik van haar geurtje. Haar heerlijke geurtje. H&aacute;&aacute;r eigen geurtje. Ik ben eigenlijk heer trots op Amira, ze is altijd al een goede meid geweest, en zal nu InshaAllah in het Paradijs zijn. Amin. Ik hebm ezelf beloofd om trots op Amira te zijn, zij heeft haar taak voltooid. Namelijk; Door het leven gaan als een Moslima, en sterven als een Moslima. Zij heeft ht bereikt. Ik nog niet, ik moet het nog bereiken, en ga daar vanaf vandaag aan beginnen. InshaAllah zal ik ook als een Moslima sterven, InshaAllah zullen wij allemaal als Moslims sterven. Amin...

Ik opende haar dagboek, nadat ik het uit haar lade had gehaald. Blek het de verkeerde sleuteltje te zijn. Waar ben ik mee bezig? Amira zal dit echt niet tolereren! Maar...ik moet gewoon weten hoe zij zich voelde in de tijd dat zij nog leefde. Mijn nieuwsgierigheid overwon, ik ging opzoek naar het sleuteltje, die alle antwoorden op mijn vragen heeft. Ik keek onder haar zeil, nee niks. Onder haar bed, boven haar bast, in haar sieradenkistje. Niets gevonden. Geen enkel spoor van een sleutel. Teleurgesteld ging ik op haar bed zitten en richtte mijn blik op het fotolijstje, waar de foto van Amira en Radoua haar beste vriendin in staat. The Key 2 My Heart, The Key Of Our Friendship... Stond er op het fotolijstje. Ja! Dat moet het zijn! Ik snelde me naar het fotolijstje, alsof ik werd achtervolgt door een Demon. Snel opende ik het fotolijstje en vond het sleuteltje erin. 

Ik opende haar dagboek, dit keer lukte het. Voordat ik begon te lezen vroeg ik mezelf nog af of ik dit wel zeker wil doen. Ja, dit moet gewoon gebeuren. Ik sloeg de bladzijde om en begon te lezen..

_18-01-`04

Waarom? Waarom ben ik degene die pijn moet lijden? Waar heb ik dat aan verdient? Ben ik dan zo`n slecht mens? Ik ben nog steeds opzoek naar antwoorden waar ik al heel lang opzoek naar ben. Nog steeds geen enkel antwoord, geen enkel teken van antwoorden, noch sporen. Ik wil gewoon door het leven gaan zonder pijn, zonder dat mijn eigen familie leden mij pijn doen. Anissa is de enige persoon met wie ik alles kan delen, volgens mij ook de enige pesroon die om me geeft in de familie. Ik dank Allah SubhanAllah wa Ta3ala iedere dag voor zo`n lieve zus als zij. Zij is de enige die mij geen pijn doet. Zelfs Mama en Papa doen mij pijn. Zij waren altijd diegenen geweest die mij daarvoor hadden gewaakt. Ze beschermden mij voor de gruwelijke pijn. Maar ik wist gewoon dat ik dit ooit zou voelen. 
Binnenkort is mijn taak volbracht. Mijn taak om als een Moslima te sterven. InshaAllah ben ik goed genoeg voor Het Paradijs. Amin. Mijn ziekte zal binnenkort ook zijn taak volbrengen. Mijn dood komt iedere dag dichterbij_  

Mijn ogen vulden zich met tranen, ik kan het niet geloven. Ze vindt mij lief, ze mag mij. Ik hou z&oacute;veel van haar. Had ik maar de gelegenheid gekregen om het tegen haar te zeggen. Om het haar te vertellen, om haar te laten weten dat ze er nooit alleen voor staat, ik sta voor altijd achter haar. Amira, Enna ken hobbek (Amira, ik hou van jou)... Ik veegde de tranen die zich op mijn wangen bevonden. Op naar de volgende bladzijde...Ik had zowat de helft van haar dagboek uitgelezen. Het stopte bij de datum 26-01-`04. De dag waar zij op ging overlijden. AllahieR7amha.
Ik heb nu alle antwoorden op mijn vragen. Amira had een vriend, het was meer een toekomstige man. Ik ben echt blij dat zij het zo ver had geschopt. Papa en Karim zijn d genen die ervoor gezorgt hebben dat Amira niet zou kunnen trouwen met de liefde van haar leven. Ik vervloek hun. Ik snikte zachtjes, ik snuitte mijn neus en veegde mijn verdwaalde tranen weg. Ik vervloek jullie...

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

_Twee weken later_ 

Sinds Karim in het ziekenhuis ligt bezoek ik hem iedere dag.Hij is al een stuk beter geworden, daar ben ik blij om. De band van mij en Karim is ook stukken beter geworden. Mijn liefde voor hem is er weer, hij is mijn aartsvijand niet meer,nu is hij m&iacute;jn gelieve broer. Nadat mijn ouders hadden gebeld liep ik het huis uit. Mijn ouders zeiden dat ze laat in de middag weer thuis zijn. Snel zocht ik naar mijn auto sleutels om naar Karim toe te gaan. Eindelijk bij het ziekenhuis aangekomen kocht ik een groot bos rode rozen. Snel kocht ik nog een groot kaart, Beterschap stond er groot op de kaart geschreven. Met een brede glimlach op mijn gezicht liep ik naar Karim`s kamer toe. Voordat ik zijn kamer binnen treedde klopte ik. Daar zat hij dan, mijn broer. Hij keek me me verassende ogen aan. Ik liep zijn richting op, gaf hem een kus op zijn wang en gaf hem de rozen en de kaart. Voor jou.. Zei ik zachtjes met een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Ik straalde, ik straalde helemaal. Ik was echt blij dat Karim binnenkort het ziekenhuis mag verlaten. Zodat wij opnieuw kunnen beginnen, een nieuw leven met een nieuw relatie. Een nieuw leven met Amira erbij. Amira zal altijd in leven zijn, haar aanwezigheid voel ik overal. Dit had je echt niet moeten doen, Anissa! Hoorde ik Karim zeggen, doordat hij in mijn hand kneep van vereerdheid werd ik uit mijn gedachten geschudt. Ewa saffi, voor jou altijd...

Ik heb goed nieuws en ik heb slecht nieuws hoorde ik een verpleger zeggen nadat hij de kamer binnen treedde. Slecht nieuws? Hoe bedoelt hij? Sorry, slecht nieuws? piepte ik uit. Wat is er aan de hand? Ik zag aan Karim dat hij in zijn eigen zenuwen stikte. Nou..dan zal ik maar beginnen met de goede nieuws.. Ik knikte. De goede niews is dat u vandaag het ziekenhuis mag verlaten- hij keek Karim aan -en het slechte nieuws is dat er een agent op u zit te wachten, het heeft iets met moord te maken?. Moord? Moord?!!! Moord? Wat? Mij hart begon sneller te kloppen, wat bedoelt hij? Moord? Meer kan ik u niet informeren. Meneer u wordt over een kwartier bij de balie verwacht. Goede dag verder. Voordat ik nog meer vragen kon stellen was hij al verdwenen. Ik richtte mijn blik weer op Karim. Moord? Schreeuwde ik boos. Ik kon mijn gevoelens niet meer in bedwang houden. Mijn ogen kon ik niet meer van Karim afhouden. Ik weet het niet. Anissa, ik weet het echt niet. Ik zag aan karim dat hij begon te trillen. Het is mij schuld, ik had niet zo moeten schreeuwen. Ik zat aan de rand van zijn bed en raakte zijn hand aan. Sorry, zo bedoelde ik het niet.

Hand in hand liep ik met Karim naar de balie. Op de manier hoe we samen liepen deed me denken aan vroeger, wanneer we hand in hand naar het speeltuintje liepen, alleen toen had Karim Amira vast met zijn andere hand. Maar geeft niets, ik draag Amira altijd met mij mee, in mijn hart. Met mijn andere hand had ik zijn tas vast. De agent zag ons staan en knikte naar ons. We liepen naar hem toe. Kunt u mee naar het politiebureau. Ik moet u een paar vragen stellen. Mevrouw..gaat u ook mee of blijft u hier? Zonder na te denken antwoordde ik Ik ga mee. Karim die nog steeds geen woord kon uitbrengen staarde naar de agent. De agent ging met ons naar buiten. Ik ga wel met mijn auto en neem Karim mee. Zei ik vastbesloten. Is goed, ik rij dan wel achter jullie. Hoezo? Vertrouw je ons niet? Schreeuwde Karim. Ik kneep in Karim`s arm om hem onder controle te houden. Rustig maar Fluisterde ik in zijn oor. 

De agent deed de deur achter ond dicht nadat we een leeg kamer in zijn gegaan. Het enige wat ik zag was n tafeltje, en vier stoelen. De agent stond bij de tafeltje en keek ons aan, Neem maar plaats.. Karim en ik namen plaats op de stoelen die we zagen en staarden naar de agent. Wat zal hij te zeggen hebben? Wat bedoelde hij met moord? Ik snap het niet! Ya rabi laat het maar een misverstand zijn, inshaAllah!
Karim was helemaal gespannen, alsof hij wist wat er zou aankomen. Ik bleef Karim maar aankijken totdat hij doorhad dat ik hem aan zat te staren. Hij wierp n blik mijn kant op en keek weer naar de agent. Emotie-loos. Helemaal emotie-loos was hij. Althans dat leek hij. Het gaat om de moord van Amira Ben Malek Zei de agent kortaf en ging gegevens opzoeken. Bij het horen van mijn zusjes naam ging er een steek door mijn hart. Het gaat om Amira. Met moeite hield ik mijn tranen in. Karim durfde ik geeneens aan te kijken. Mijn broer is een verdachte van mijn zusjes dood...

Waar was u toen Amira Ben Malek overleed aan haar verwondingen? Vroeg de agent aan mij. Karim werd net door een ander agent meegenomen om hem te verhoren. Ik was stil, ik dacht aan de dag dat ik Amira op de vloer zag liggen, stikkend in haar eigen bloed. Er rolde een traan over mijn wang, zonder dat ik het merkte. De agent keek me met medelijden aan, ik had het door, snel voelde ik mijn gezicht, bleek het dat ik gehuild had. Terwijl ik de agent antwoordde met een schorre stem van verdriet veegde ik mijn tranen weg. Ik was net klaar van school toen ik Mijn zusje lief belde om te vragen waar ze was, maar niemand nam op.. helemaal niemand nam op.. herhaalde ik. Mijn tranen waren niet te stoppen, ik liet mij gaan en deed mijn handen voor mijn gezicht. Mijn gesnik werd alsmaar erger en erger. Ik kon het niet helpen, ik hou van haar...

Ik vond haar op haar kamer, in een groot plas bloed, ik wist niet wat ik zag. Ik maakte mijn verhaal af. Nog steeds waren mijn tranen niet te stoppen. De agent pakte een tissue voor me en gaf het aan me. Met hoop dat het gehuil wat minder zou worden veegde ik mijn tranen weg. Tevergeefs, het werd alsmaar erger...
Mohamed Ben Malek had Karim Ben Malek vanochtend aangeklaagd wegens het moord van zijn dochter. Zei de agent als laatst. Bij het horen van zijn woorden draaide de kamer om mij heen. Mijn vader, de moordenaar beschuldigt Karim ervan dat hij Amira had vermoord? Nee! Dat kan niet! Ik stond op van mijn stoel en liep weg. Rennend langs de balie ving ik een signaal op. Ik zag iemand bekends met de vrouw van de balie praten. Ik keek nog eens goed uit mijn doppen. Papa?

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Veel Lees Plezier.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## Naima_xx

hey meid, ga alsjeblieftttttttttt snel verder!!!!


dikke kus, Naima

----------


## esmaatjuuh

InshaAllah Ga Ik Weer Snel Verder!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Prachtig !!!!!
heb er geen woorden voor
ga gauw weer verder met een vervolg!!!!  :knipoog:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Sanae_Fatiha..Shokran!!! :kusgrijs: 

Ik Ga Nu Verder!

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Anissa* 

Hij heeft mijn dochter Amira vermoord, hij is een moordenaar! Ik zeg toch! Hij is een moordenaar! Ik ben onschuldig, ik heb niets gedaan! Hoorde ik hem schreeuwen. Ik stond een paar meters van hem vandaan. Mijn ogen werden vochtig bij het horen van wat mijn vader zei. Ik kon het gewoon niet geloven dat mijn vader het lef heeft om zoiets te flikken bij zijn zoon, ik weet dat mijn vader Karim nu haat, maar toch..Vader-Zoon liefde is toch eeuwig..of toch niet?
Stapje voor stapje kwam ik dichterbij mijn vader. In n beweging draaide mijn vader zich naar mij toe. Ik keek nu recht in zijn ogen. Ik zag wraak en onzekerheid in zijn ogen. Misschien heb ik nog hoop, misschien kan ik ervoor zorgen dat mijn vader zijn aanklacht gaat terug trekken, dat alles weer goed komt en we weer n gezin kunnen zijn.

Papa, waar ben je mee bezig? Bij het zien van woede in zijn ogen kon ik mijn tranen niet inhouden. Ik keek naar de grond en hoopte dat hij me snel zou beantwoorden. Ik zal ervoor zorgen dat Karim ervoor zal boeten! Mijn vader had een grijns op zijn gezicht, die ik helemaal niet kende. Ben jij de vader die ons altijd voor de pijn en problemen had beschermd? Jij bent een nietsnut! Jah! Dat ben jij! Jij bent gewoon laag om je eigen zoon aan te klagen voor iets wat hij helemaal niet heeft gedaan! Moordenaar dat je bent! Mijn handen vormden twee vuisten, twee vuisten waarmee ik hem wou slaan, maar iets hield mij tegen. Vanuit mijn ogen is Vader mijn Papa van vroeger, helaas is dat in de werkelijkheid niet meer zo, Vader is verandert. Mijn vader pakte mijn hand vast en kneep er heel hard in, het was een hint, een hint die ik begreep maar deed alsof ik niet wist wat hij bedoelde. Ik trok mijn hand weg. Ik maakte aanstalten om weg te lopen, ik wou verdwijnen uit zijn ogen. Als jij nu weggaat ben jij mijn dochter niet meer. Ik draaide me om, ik wou de blik in vader`s ogen zien. Woede, wraak en haat zag ik in zijn ogen. Mijn ogen richtte ik weer op de vloer. Het kon me niets meer schelen wat vader doet, maar eerlijk moet hij gewoon zijn. Ik kies de kant van een leugenaar niet, of hij mijn vader is of niet. De tranen die over mijn wangen stroomden van verdriet kriebelden, snel jeukte ik en liep door, naar de uitgang. Ik minacht jou, ik vervloek jou, jij bent mijn dochter niet meer, ik haat jou! Jij bent slecht, jij bent heel erg slecht! Ik wil jou nooit meer zien, hoor je mij? Nooit meer! Schreeuwde mijn vader. Voordat ik de deur uitliep zag ik mijn huilende moeder. Machteloos stond zij tegenover mijn vader. Ze kon niets voor mij doen, mijn vader heeft te veel macht. Mijn laatste traan in het ziekenhuis veegde ik weg terwijl ik naar mijn moeder keek, meskiena. Ik kon niets doen, dus besloot ik maar weg te gaan, op naar het parkje. 

De zon stond op het punt om afscheid van ons te nemen, om de volgende dag weer te verschijnen. Ik keek naar de zonsondergang terwijl ik twee madeliefjes in mijn hand had. Net geplukt, zoals ik vroeger altijd een bosje bloemen plukte samen met Amira voor Mama. Alles wat ik deed doet me denken aan vroeger. Mijn tranen waren gesloten in mijn ogen, ik besloot ze de vrije weg te laten zien, en liet ze over mijn wang glijden. Op avontuur waren ze, totdat ik ze snel wegveegde. Waar zal Karim nu zijn? Wat zal er nu door Mama heen gaan? Is Papa wel zeker van zijn zaak? Haat hij mij echt? Of doet hij alsof? Waarom moet ik zoveel ellende in het leven beleven? Waar zal ik vanaf vandaag moeten slapen? Al die vragen stelde ik aan mezelf, maar op geen enkel had ik een logisch antwoord kunnen vinden. Ya rabbi, waar ben ik beland? Een paar maanden terug was ik de gelukkigste meid van de wereld. 3lesh A Rabbi? Wat heb ik verkeerd gedaan om zo erg te zwoegen. Mijn leven is een hel geworden, met hoop dat het leven na de dood in Het paradijs zal plaats vinden. InshaAllah, Amin. Uren gingen aan mij voorbij, het is al donker geworden, de volle maan is te zien. Tijd om naar huis te gaan. Is het nogwel mijn huis?

Nadat ik de huisdeur had geopend zag ik dat niemand thuis was. Ik deed de licht aan en keek of er echt niemand was. Helemaal niemand te zien, geen enkel teken van leven in dit huis. Ik liep naar de kamer van Amira, opzoek naar wat vredige rust. Net wat ik nodig heb, ik wil denken aan de prachtige herinneringen, naar vroeger. In de tijd dat Amira nog leefde, dat Karim nog niet eens wist wat pijn inhoudt, dat vader mijn echte Papa was, dat Mama nog macht had over Papa..Foetsie, die tijd is weg. Die tijd is dood. Ik nam plaats op Amira`s bed en keek naar haar foto`s samen met Radoua. Waar zal Radoua nu zijn? Ik mis Radoua, ik kan me nog de tijd herinneren dat we samen met Amira gingen winkelen, dat we samen op Amira`s bed zaten en herinneringen zaten op te halen. Nu is die tijd een herinnering, een leuke herinnering die niet terug te halen is. Nooit meer. 

Terwijl ik haar nummer intoetste om haar te bellen keek ik nog naar de foto`s. Tuut, tuut, tuut, Heey heey dit is de voicemeil van Radoua.hahahah Amira stil nou..ik ben even serieus bezig, anyway, zeg na de piep wat je zeggen wilt, dan bel ik je later terug. H en ik dan? Ja ja, Amira zal je ook terug bellen. H alleen als het een mooie jongen is hahaha..euhhgeintje *Piep* Bij het horen van Amira`s stem, haar gelach braken mijn verdriet, pijn en mijn tranen los. Ik huilde net een klein meisje dat haar pop kwijt was, alleen ben ik geen klein meisje en ben ik een persoon kwijt..Met mijn vochtige handen veegde ik de tranen weg met hoop dat het wat minder zou worden. Amira, ik mis jou.. zei ik zachtjes.

Ik hoorde de deur heel erg hard open gaan. Snel rende ik de trap af om te kijken wat er aan de hand was, om te kijken wie daar is. Ik zag Karim hijgend het huis in komen. Hij heeft blijkbaar gerend Wat is er aan de hand? Karim? Geef antwoord? Na een paar minuten begon hij te kalmeren, ik zag aan hem dat hij gehuild had. Met mijn handen veegde ik zijn tranen weg. Hij hield mijn hand vast en begon te praten. Papa en Mama hebben een ongeluk gehad..

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Veel Lees Plezier Dames.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ooooh meisje
je maakt het telkens weer spannend

heeft dit een happy-end?
hehe ik wacht op je vervolg  :knipoog:

----------


## Muntasir

Heel knap hoor....

Ben jij niet die Esma die op het Amsterdams Lyceum heeft gezeten...????




> _Geplaatst door esmaatjuuh_ 
> *Veel Lees Plezier Dames..*

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *ooooh meisje
> je maakt het telkens weer spannend
> 
> heeft dit een happy-end?
> hehe ik wacht op je vervolg *


Thx!

Misschien..  :duivel:   :tong uitsteken: 

Vervolg Komt InshaAllah N De Zomervakantie, Kga Namelijk In De Nacht Weg..InshaAllah!! :grote grijns: 

Ik Wens Jullie Allen Een Prettige Vakantie Toe, Triq Salam, Lah Je Wasalkoum Bighir InshaAllah!! :zwaai:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door Muntasir_ 
> *Heel knap hoor....
> 
> Ben jij niet die Esma die op het Amsterdams Lyceum heeft gezeten...????*


Shokran!!

Nee, Ik Zit Op Het Roc Van Amsterdam.. :knipoog: 
( Oca )

----------


## sanae_fatiha

heeey 
amuseer je in marokko
en ik zal geduldig wachten op je vervolg 
al gaat het zolang duren  :knipoog:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Anissa* 

Het was stil in het ziekenhuis, de geluiden die je meestal nooit hoort vielen me nu heel erg op. Ik hoorde voetstappen, ik hoorde de klok tikken, ik hoorde de deur kraken..ik hoorde Karim en mezelf snikken. Terwijl we allebij naar de klapdeuren keken die over enkele ogenblikken geopend zou worden, met een dokter bij de ingang dacht ik aan vanmiddag. Ik dacht aan de laatste woorden van mijn vader Ik minacht jou, ik vervloek jou, jij bent mijn dochter niet meer, ik haat jou! Jij bent slecht, jij bent heel erg slecht! Ik wil jou nooit meer zien, hoor je mij? Nooit meer!. Er gleed een traan over mijn wang, het deed zo erg pijn. Meende hij het?Ik hoop het niet, maar waarom zegt hij zoiets hards?? Ya rabbi 3awenni, Ya rabbi 3awenhom, Ya rabbi 3awenna ( Oh god help me, Oh god help hen, Oh god help ons ).

De klapdeuren werd geopend, net wat ik dacht..de dokter stond bij de ingang, Karim en ik keken hem aan. De dokter knikte en liep ons kant op. Goede avond, Meneer en Mevrouw Ben Malek? Karim en ik knikten. Hij gaf ons een hand en begon.. Ik ben Dr. Schrdder, ik heb uw ouders onderzocht. Tot mijn grote spijt moet ik u mededelen dat het slachtoffer.. Bij het horen van de woord slachtoffer Schrok ik, Karim blijkbaar ook. Slachtoffer? Piepte ik uit. De dokter ging verder Ja, uw vader heeft een jong meisje van negentien overreden, ze heeft het jammer genoeg niet gehaald, het spijt mij.. Mijn hart begon sneller te lopen, maar het leek alsof mijn hart stopte met kloppen. Mijn vader is een moordenaar, hij heeft twee meiden vermoord, Ya rabbi!! Waarom? Ik begon te huilen, mijn tranen werden niet te stoppen, ik vind het zo erg voor de familie en vrienden van dat meisje, meskiena! Ze is nog maar jong!! Ik keek naar Karim, die zijn droevige blik probeerde te verbergen door zijn handen op zijn gezicht te doen. De dokter keek ons aan en nam een paar stapen achteruit totdat hij verdween.

Het begon al wat beter met ons te gaan, ik troostte Karim, legde mijn arm om zijn schouder en schoof dichter bij hem, ik fluisterde lieve woordjes in zijn oor, wat een klein beetje hielp, el hamdolilah. De dokter kwam uiteindelijk weer terug, ik keek op de grond en verontschuldigde me. Hij nam het van ons kwalijk en ging verder. Uw moeder loopt groot risico dat ze haar leven in coma door gaat brengen, mijn collega`s en ik hebben geschat op 87 procent. Ze is zwaar gewond, heeft heel erg veel bloed verloren. Uw vader heeft het gelukkig wel overleefd, u kunt hem zometeen bezoeken. Mijn lieve Mama, meskiena, waarom zij?? Mijn tranen werden heviger, ze waren niet te stoppen. Waarom nou zij? Waarom gaan de goede mensen snel dood, waarom moeten wij altijd snel afscheid van de goeden nemen en hebben te maken met de slechten. Waarom nou? Al mijn tranen glipten uit mijn ogen..maakten kennis met de werkelijkheid. Algauw stopten hen spoor. 

Na een paar minuten besloten we me vader te bezoeken. Ik wilde graag weten hoe het met hem ging ondanks het feit dat hij mij niet meer als zijn dochter ziet..en haat?! Zijn laatsten zinnen blijven door mijn hoofd heen zwerven. Telkens weer! Er komt maar geen einde aan die kwelende gedachten en woorden. Zou hij het echt menen? Ik schudde al die gedachten uit mijn hoofd en liep achter karim aan. De dokter liep voorop, zachtjs opende hij de deur. Ik ging helemaal dood van binnen, van de zenuwen. M<ijn hart klopte sneller, ik was bang dat ik mijn vader half dood zou aantreffen. Inplaats daarvab trof ik mijn vader heel aan, el hamdolilah. Nog steeds stond ik achter Karim, ik verstopte me voor de helft, ik was abng voor mijn vader`s reactie. Mijn vader had geeneens door dat we in zijn kamer waren, totdat..de dokter kuchte. Hij draaide zih naar ons toe. Voorzichtig kwam ik tevoorschijn, toen ik zijn blik opving bleef hij me aanstaren. En blik van woede, haat. Een blik dat ik nogal vreemd vond, een blik die ik zag aankomen maar ontkende. Een blik waar ik bang voor was. Jij bent mijn dochter niet!!!! Verdwijn uit mijn vizier, mijn leven, deze wereld!! Ik haat jou, ik minacht jou, ik vervloek jou!!!! Schreeuwde mijn vader. Ik hield het niet meer uit, mijn tranen werden ontspoor en werden vervolgens door niemand ontvangen. Ik voel me zo verlaten, alleen terwijl ik genoeg mensen om me heen heb. Ya rabbi, wat heb ik verkeerd gedaan? Met een schuld gevoel liep ik de kamer uit..

Terwijl ik de verloren tranen wegveegde, bedacht ik me dat ik een verloren hart had. Mijn hart is letterlijk in duizend stukjes gebroken. Niemand die ooit als die stukjes bij elkaar kan puzzelen om weer n hart te hebben. Ieder stukje is bij een heel ander persoon. Nooit zal ik ooit die stukjes terug kunnen krijgen, nooit. Voor altijd zal ik een verloren hart hebben, een verloren persoon met een verloren hart. Ik ben gewoon weg verdwaald in een leeg kamer, een leeg kamer met enkel 4 muren. Geen deur om uit die kamer te ontsnappen, geen uitweg naar een gelukkig leven. Voor altijd zal ik de pijn met me meedragen in mijn verloren hart. Bij de gedachte dat ik mijn moeder voor een lange tijd niet meer in de ogen zou kunnen kijken werd ik helemaal gek. Mijn moeder is de enige persoon die haar hele leven lang veel om ons allen heeft gegeven. Voor mijn broer, zusje Allahier7amha, mij en mijn vader ondanks het feit dat hij soms echt een klootzak kan zijn. Hoe heeft mama dat ooit kunnen volhouden?

Voetstappen die telkens een kronkelig geluid maakten hoorde ik telkens. Terwijl ik om mij heen kijk realiseer ik me ineens dat ik in het speeltuintje waar ik vele leuke herinneringen aan heb gehad. Prachtige herinneringen die ik nooit van mijn hele leven ooit zou kunnen vergeten. De wind blies hard, daardoor zag ik de schommel rustig schommelen. Gekraak hoorde je doordat de schommel veroest was. Onbewust liep ik naar de schommel en nam plaats, rustig schommelde ik heen en weer. Herinneringen en gebeurtenissen die ik me een tijdje terug amper kon herinneren kwamen nu als water naar boven. Ik nam diep adem, en keek om me heen. Het was pik donker, de lantaarnpaal stond op het punt te begeven. Het licht knipperde, de ene keer zag ik alles de andere keer zag ik niets voor mijn ogen, enkel een zwart beeld.

Kom je mee, ik wil Radoua ophalen! Dringde Amira me aan. Ik richtte een blik in de spiegel en maakte mijn staartje goed, mijn pony kamde ik snel naar achteren. Kom dan! Laat Papa het maar niet merken anders hangen we beide!. We snelden ons de trap af en vroegen aan mijn moeder waar Karim was, om ons naar Radoua te brengen..maar dat hoefde Mama niet te weten. Karim is bij Fouad Ik knikte snel en trok Amira aan haar arm. We wisten niet waar Radoua precies woonde. Ik weet ongeveer waar ze woont, daar achter die grote gebouw! Kan je nog herinneren toen Karim ons die richting op bracht? Ja!! Ik weet ook z ongeveer waar. En weetje wat Radoua altijd zegt? Amira antwoorde heel overtuigend. Nou, wat zegt ze dan? Vraag ik haar terwijl ik mijn te korte pony weer naar achteren doe. Ze zegt, Niet zeker plus niet zeker is zeker! Jij weet niet zeker waar ze precies woont en ik ook niet! Ze keek me aan met een sneaky glimlach. Hihihi, kom we gaan! Samen liepen we naar de grote gebouw, daar aangekomen waren we de weg kwijt geraakt. We wisten niet zeker waar we heen moesten gaan. Ik zag aan Amira dat ze bang werd. Amira, kom op..we komen er wel uit! Ze knikte en liep met me mee. Telkens liepen we rondjes. We waren duidelijk verdwaald. Ik voelde een steek van angst, maar negeerde het. We moeten hier uit komen. Samen renden we rondjes en zagen we de auto van mijn vader aankomen. Snel verstopten we ons achter de bosjes, onze vader mocht hier niet achter komen. Kijk gewoon waar hij naartoe rijdt. Fluisterde ik. Mijn vader ging de bocht om. Dus dat was het! Kom we gaan naar huis hoor. Radoua komt maar lekker naar ons toe. Amira keek met een teleurgestelde blik die ik niet aankon. Ik pakte haar handje vast en rende de bocht om. Daar zag ik een afslag dat me bekend voor kwam. Kijk daar is Radoua! schreeuwde ze zowat in mijn oor. Samen renden we naar haar toe en vertelden het hele verhaal.

De schommel kraakte telkens, het was een vies geluid met een mooie herinnering. Nog steeds knipperde de lantaarnpaal, nog geen seconde later begaf de lantaarnpaal het. Ik rende zowat de longen uit mijn lijf, ik kon niet tegen de donker, ik zag helemaal niets voor mijn ogen. Voordat ik het wist struikelde ik. Ik zat helemaal onder de zand, het werd me ineens duidelijk. Ik struikelde over een baksteen. Snel stond ik op en zocht naar wat licht. Na bijna over alles en nog wat te zijn aangestoot bevond ik me in de straatje van Radoua. Ik keek links van me en zag daar de grote gebouw. Zonder na te denken liep ik naar de huisnummer van Radoua toe, eerst twijfelde ik nog om aan te bellen, maar mijn verlangens in haar zien is gewoon te groot. Ik drukte op de bel en wachtte geduldig totdat er iemand de deur opende.

Nog steeds deed niemand open, ik drukte weer op de bel en wachtte geduldig. Misschien slaapt ze? Het geluid van de deur wekte me uit mijn gedachten. Voor mij stond een jongen rond de 23/24, blijkbaar haar broer. Door de donker zag ik hem niet zo goed, ttodat hij de licht van de gang aandeed. Nu pas vallen zijn verdrietig betraande ogen mij. Ik wist mijn god niet wat ik moest zeggen. Hij keek me aan, blijkbaar zat hij daarnet te huilen. Hij veegde weer een traan weg. Dit is volgens mij niet een goede timing voor bezoek. Ik struikelde over mijn eigen woorden nog voordat ik mijn mond open deed. ..Euhmm..ik ben..ik bedoel..ik.. Nog steeds keek hij me vragend aan. Is Radoua thuis? vroeg ik uiteindelijk na heel wat over mijn woorden te zijn gestruikeld. Bij het horen van mijn vraag deed hij zijn handen voor zijn gezicht, ik hoorde zijn harde gesnik. Wat moet ik doen? Ik kan hem niet troosten. Wat moet ik zeggen? Heel wat vragen gingen er door mij heen, maar op geen een vraag kreeg ik een antwoord.

Een paar seconden lang was het alleen de gesnik van de jongen dat ik hoorde, verder kon je een naald horen vallen. Ik staarde voor me uit, niet wetend wat ik moet doen. 






_Esma_

----------


## missy246

Ga snellllll verder .... En aub niet te lang wachten ...  :Smilie:

----------

